# Zerstörte Trails im Deister !!!



## hoerman2201 (6. April 2008)

ich denke das thema hat nen eigenen thread verdient.

aus dem "biken im deister", von Fh4n :

Infos aus erster Hand (dürte sicherlich den ein oder anderen interessieren):

 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				Jetzt zum darmatischen Teil und zwar haben "Die" den kompletten "Ladys Only" abgerissen, alles, ohne Ausnahme.
Was das üble daran ist, ist das die doch tatsächlich Heute dort waren, wärend wir an anderer Stelle am Riden waren und uns sind zwischenzeitig auch diverse Autos vom Forstamt entgegen gekommen, aber ohne uns Anzuhalten
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die sind mittels Bagger, ja man glaubt es kaum, mit Bagger die Hänge hoch, haben riesige Mulden in die Hänge gerissen, nur um die Sprünge zu zerstören, einfach nur Dumm und Lächerlich zugleich, denn alle Biker zusammen hätten den Wald in 10 Jahren nicht so ausehen lassen, wie Die an einem Tag!!!
Das sieht dort aus, wie nach einem Bombenhagel.
Sind natürlich trotzdem durch, aber man kann es jetzt voll vergessen dort
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 Der obere Teil des Grabwegs wurde heute komplett zerstört, der Rest soll angeblich nächste Woche vo der Klosterkammer abgeräumt werden.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. April 2008)

komme grad aus dem wald wieder . 
hab mit meiner familie nen spaziergang zum grabweg gemacht. 

mein hals wird immer dicker. 
DIE haben dort gewütet, wie die vandalen. 
alle sprünge im oberen drittel( sind nicht weiter runtergegangen ) völlig zerstört. wurzeln in die trails gezogen, die nur mit maschinen zu bewegen sind. 
zusätzlich noch gesunde tannen auf der anderen seite gefällt und in den trail gelegt. 
die spuren sind auch völlig zerstört. 
unsere "waldfreunde" sind mit nem bagger oder harvester in die trails gefahren und haben zusätzlich noch löcher gegraben. 
echt lebensgefährlich. 

DAS sollte man mal in den medien publik machen. 
aber schuld sind ja immer nur die "bösen" mountainbiker .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (6. April 2008)

Die Trails wurden nicht einfach nur entfernt. Es wurde wirklich der Boden sammt Wurzel zerstört. Auf dem Ladys sind sie auch mit Schwerem Gerät rauf und runter gefahren und haben dabei auch kräftig Bäume umgerissen.

Also welcher Engstirnige Vollidiot diese Aktion angeordnet hat möchte ich mal wissen. Demjenigen ist auf jedenfall ein Ast zuviel auf seinen Schädel gefallen.


----------



## exto (6. April 2008)

Das wär' doch mal nen Tipp an die örtlichen Zeitungen wert. Oder noch besser: Anzeige gegen unbekannt. Mal im niedersächsischen Waldgesetz stöbern...


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. April 2008)

Entspannung bitte!
Es wird ma wieder ziemlich heiß gekocht!
Wir waren heute auch im Wald und haben uns alles angeguckt, alles halb so wild. Am Ladies sind zwar alle Sprünge zerstört worden, aber die Linie selber is fast komplett fahrbar und deswegen auch halb so wild. Wir fanden es schon fast amüsant was für Arbeit die sich gemacht haben für son bischen Pillepallezerstörung. Nach Kyrill sah's jedenfalls schlimmer aus.
Am Grab sieht's im ersten Teil etwas schlimmer aus, aber egal, die Zeit heilt alle Wunden!


----------



## Deister Koffer (6. April 2008)

Ich glaube das die dort nun neue Baumpflanzen aufpflanzen    werden ,wie in andern Bereichen auch .Aber dann bitte ich alle Biker, sich von den Bereichen fern zuhalten, nicht das es noch zu größeren Problemen kommt.Es gibt ja im Wald auch noch andere Wege.
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## Acki (7. April 2008)

Hallo Mitbiker,

ich würde vorschlagen, *dass jeder, der Lust hat, beim nächsten Ritt ein paar Äste auf den zerstörten Trails aus dem Weg räumt*.
So dauert es bestimmt nicht lange, bis sie wieder gut fahrbar sind. Viele große Sprünge sind zwar nun im Nirvana, aber trotzdem machen die Strecken ja auch so genug Spaß.
Wir lassen uns doch nicht einfach so aus dem Wald vertreiben !!!

Also, fahrt alle schön weiter die Trails, damit die Trottel merken, dass sie mit ihrer Aktion zur nachhaltigen Verhinderung der Bodenerrosion nichts erreicht haben !!!

Hier mal ein kleiner Eindruck von der Vorgehensweise der werten Herren.
Die Spuren des Harvesters sind natürlich klein im Vergleich zu denen der Mountainbikes.


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. April 2008)

Acki schrieb:


> , damit die Trottel merken, dass sie mit ihrer Aktion zur nachhaltigen Verhinderung der Bodenerrosion nichts erreicht haben .


 

 bei allem frust, wir sollten schon versuchen sachlich zu bleiben


----------



## exto (7. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bei allem frust, wir sollten schon versuchen sachlich zu bleiben



Jetzt muss ich dir aber doch mal wiedersprechen:

Wenn ich's recht bedenke, hat Evel recht. Entspannung ist in diesem Fall gut, aber sachlich zu bleiben geht irgendwie auch nicht. Was also bleibt, ist, die Sache einfach als Realsatire zu nehmen.

Sieh's doch mal so: Wenn dir das nächste Mal einer was von Bodenerosion durch Bike-Schlappen erzählt, kannst du ruhigen Gewissens in entspanntes Gelächter ausbrechen. Kannst dir ja das Foto von Acki ausdrucken, laminieren und beim biken mitnehmen  

Beobachte mal eine Truppe 2jähriger auf'm Spielplatz: Wenn die sich nicht richtig einigen können, *wer* jetzt *wie* mit den Förmchen zu spielen hat, gibt's immer ein oder zwei, die, wenn sie sich mit ihrer Ansicht nicht durchsetzen können, die Förmchen kaputt machen (Dann soll eben keiner damit spielen). Wenn sie dann einsehen, dass das auch nix gebracht hat, gehen sie flennend nach Hause und die anderen kinder können endlich wieder in Ruhe im Sand buddeln. 

Fallen dir da Parallelen auf?  

Ob man solche "Kinder" nun als Trottel bezeichnet, sei jedem selbst überlassen. Ich wäre geneigt, mich da (schmunzelnd) anzuschließen.


----------



## Fh4n (7. April 2008)

Der ehemalige erste Abschnitt Grabtrail: (Foto by Brook)


----------



## slaine (7. April 2008)

imho wäre es besser, die Abschnitte bis auf weiteres zu meiden, bevor es weiter eskaliert.
so ganz verstehen kann die die Argumentation der Forstgenossenschaft allerdings auch nicht. Angeblich wird der natürliche Wildunterstand gestört - das Grab führt aber direkt am Forstweg entlang, wo die Herren Forstbeamten auch regelmäßig mit dem KFZ langballern. Frage mich, was wohl das Wild mehr stört. Es wird an das Umweltbewusstsein der Biker appelliert - selber fahren sie aber mit dem Traktor und schweren Gerät mitten in den Wald hinein, nur um den Trail plattzumachen. Das Foto in dem betreffenden Zeitungsartikel.....na da sag ich jetzt lieber nichts zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (7. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Was also bleibt, ist, die Sache einfach als Realsatire zu nehmen.


 

Ich habe vorhin telefonisch eine kurze Zusammenfassung des heutigen HAZ-Artikels bekommen: Die Genossenschaft will die bösen Biker mittels der Bauaktionen von den Strecken abseits der Wege weghaben, weil sie Unruhe stiften und das Wild stören etc. Nichts Neues also...
Die Sache mit dem Fahren abseits der Wege hatte ja taxifolia mal so schön in Bezug auf die Gesetzestexte auseinandergenommen, da musste ich schon schmunzeln, als ich obige Zusammenfassung hörte. 
Schade, dass der 1.April schon wieder vorbei ist, sonst hätte man mal ganz unbedarft auf den "offiziellen Wegen" eine Hälfte des Weges mit Shores etc. bebauen müssen.  



slaine schrieb:


> imho wäre es besser, die Abschnitte bis auf weiteres zu meiden, bevor es weiter eskaliert..


Sehe ich auch so, vllt. fällt manchen Wanderern, die die eigentliche Absicht der Bauaktion vom letzten WE nicht kennen, die "Zerstörung" mal negativ auf. Wenn dann kein schaufelnder Biker in der Nähe ist, steht vllt. die Frage der Verhälnismäßigkeit im Raum...


----------



## Fh4n (7. April 2008)

Noch mehr Fotos vom Ladies Only und Grabtrail (Fotos by Razer):

http://www.bc-north.de/galerie/v/Jonas+M/Deister/Trail+niedergemacht/


----------



## MasterAss (7. April 2008)

Unfassbar diese Sauerei! Aber in Endeffekt war es bei dem vieln Gedroppe und Gespringe nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis dem Forstamt die Hutschnur platzt.
Ich meine, ich kenne nur den Ladies. Geiler Trail auch OHNE Sprünge und Drops. Außerdem muss man schonmal zugeben, dass dort teilweise echt über´s Ziel hinausgeschossen wurde mit den Drops. Nicht falsch verstehen, denn Umwelttechnisch kein Problem. Da das aber alles stillschweigend von der Forst geduldet wurde, sollte man den Bogen nicht überspannen und immer mehr bauen... Meine Meinung.


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. April 2008)

@ Exto
Der Vergleich mit dem Spielplatz is echt klasse! GENAU so ist es !
Aber ma schauen, meistens gewinnen die bösen Jungs, weil sie mehr kriminelle Energie haben!


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. April 2008)

Ich hab grad auf bc-north.de den Zeitungsartikel von heute gesehen.
Also wenn die mit so vielen Leuten und so schwerem Gerät den ganzen Tag gebraucht haben um so ein bisschen kaputt zu machen, möcht ich mit denen nicht zusammenarbeiten.
Das sind die faulsten Schweine die ich je gesehen hab!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. April 2008)

hier der artikel :

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=i7l9LVtZnHwryIP.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. April 2008)

Das Bild sieht aus wie  "Bauernkrieg" meets "Kinderkreuzzug"

Wenn die Kinder da wirklich mitgearbeitet haben, ist das nicht Kinderarbeit?


----------



## mastercremaster (7. April 2008)

sehr schön auch diese exclusive mischung aus süffisanter zufriedenheit und grimmiger entschlossenheit nach vollendeter arbeit! vor allem der kleinste, vorne rechts im bild wird bestimmt mal ein echter killer, innerlich!! 
tolle arbeit


----------



## mh320i (7. April 2008)

Hallo, 
musss mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden: ich fahre zwar nich so oft im Deister aber genauso gerne in Benthe. Natürlich sind solche Maßnahmen total überzogen und stehen in keinem Verhältniss zur Sache an sich. Am Benther Berg hängen seit neustem Schilder auf denen dazu aufgerufen wird sich tel zu melden (auch anonyom) um über die Nutzung des wades zu sprechen. 
Auch dort wurden bereits einige Stunts zerstört, jedoch nur die Grösseren und nicht die ganze Strecken.
Im Allgemeinen denke ich auch das man eher etwas abwarten sollte bis sich alle etwas beruhigt haben um dann vielleicht ein Gespräch zu suchen.

Meine Meinung. 
Das gegenseitige Ärgern bringt nicht ausser gegenseitigem Ärger.

Gute Fahrt


----------



## exto (7. April 2008)

So so, die Forstgenossen hoffen auf das Umweltbewusstsein der Biker...

Die Herren Landjunker sind sich nicht mal zu schade, sich mit grünen Schlagworten bei der durch "Die Klimakatastrophe XXL" und andere hochwissenschaftliche Publikationen auf Super RTL sensibilisierten Landbevölkerung einzuschleimen, nachdem sie mit ihren fetten Treckern durch den Wald gerödelt sind um die bösen Biker zu verscheuchen, die hohläugig und ausgezehrt durch den ständigen Adrenalinkonsum, den sie sich beim Karnickelerschrecken holen, im Wald herumlungern.

Dass die Biker dabei mehrheitlich mit der Bahn anreisen und nicht mit dem 10 Zylinder TDI SUV und im Allgemeinen auch darauf verzichten, das erschreckte Wild auch noch zu erschießen, ist in dem ansonsten (wie sich das für ein unabhängiges Nachrichtenorgan gehört) unglaublich unparteiischen Bericht leider unerwähnt geblieben.

Was mich vor dem traurigen Hintergrund wiederum heiter stimmt, ist der Eindruck, dass einige der Kids auf dem zitierten Bild so aussehen, als seien sie auf den Bike geschmack gekommen. Wie ne anständige Line aussehen muss, wissen sie ja jetzt...   

Edit: Hat eigentlich am Samstag beim Deisterkreisel jemand mitgezählt, wie viele Autos uns im Deister entgegengekommen sind?


----------



## UMF freddy 1 (7. April 2008)

diese oppas da aufm bild sind doch echt behindert !!
heulen da rum wegen ihrem wild und sagen die biker machen alles kaputt!!
ich sag nur heult weiter ihr oppas die biker lassen sich nicht vertreiben!
zumindest nich so


----------



## helm ab (7. April 2008)

UMF freddy 1 schrieb:


> diese oppas da aufm bild sind doch echt behindert !!
> heulen da rum wegen ihrem wild und sagen die biker machen alles kaputt!!



Ich finde die Aktion auch deutlich überzogen! Aber: Ein klein wenig Aufmerksamkeit in Bio außer beim Thema vögeln hätte einigen gutgetan.

Das Problem bestand wohl zuletzt mehr darin, dass ganze Zugladungen wilder, abenteuersuchender extrem cooler Stadt-Bewohner die Trails zur Auto- (Fahrrad-)bahn gemacht haben. Dann diese intelligente Diskussion zum Thema "Duldung" und "Haftung"....wer von Euch wirklich geglaubt hat, die Waldeigentümer (das sind Leute, denen das gehört = für Städter:so wie der Vorgarten Eures 12 Familienhauses der Wohnungsbaugesellschaft gehört) nehmen alles hin, hat sich wohl vertan. 

Vielleicht ist das Gute daran, dass im Deister wieder etwas mehr Ruhe und Gelassenheit einkehrt.


----------



## exto (7. April 2008)

helm ab" data-source="post: 4650215"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
helm ab schrieb:


> ....wer von Euch wirklich geglaubt hat, die Waldeigentümer (das sind Leute, denen das gehört = für Städter:so wie der Vorgarten Eures 12 Familienhauses der Wohnungsbaugesellschaft gehört)



... und genau da irrst du...

Egal, das mit der Gelassenheit hat mir gefallen...


----------



## nippelspanner (7. April 2008)

Locker bleiben Leute!

Also ich persönlich vermisse die Kicker, Shores, Gabs, etc... jedenfalls nicht sonderlich. Naturbelassene, flowige Trails rocken doch auch. Haben wir doch gerade beim DK wieder erleben dürfen. So what!?


----------



## slaine (7. April 2008)

ja bloß dass einige naturbelassene trails jetzt so aussehen


----------



## Danno (7. April 2008)

So jungs...
Also meines erachtens, kann man fast alle aspekte die gegen uns sind widerlegen:

Erosion - Na darüber müssen wir ja wohl nicht weiter sprechen. Die haben jetzt deutlich mehr schaden angerichtet.

Störung des Wilds - Die netten Herren, fahren regelmäßig mit ihren knatternenden Dieselfahrzeugen und auch Trecker hoch "um mal zu gucken" 
oder um unter der Woche und am Wochenende Holz aus dem Unterholz zu holen. Dabei noch der Kettensägenlärm..nunja. Wenn die Jagdsaison wieder beginnt, ist auf jedenfall ein Schuss bzw. sogar noch ein Anschuss des Wildes störender als ein Biker der mit einer leise klappernden Kette vorbeizieht. Ich hab es selbst erlebt, dass wir gebikt haben und nebenan ca. 20 meter entfernt Wild stand und es wirklich sich nen scheiss um ums gescheert hat.

Meines erachtens waren wir schon lange im Visier und durch die stollenaktion haben sie einen handfesten grund gegen uns gehabt und haben es folglich abgerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. April 2008)

Hallo Danno, 
du als alter Wennigser (ich vermute auch das du aus einer alteingesessenen Wennigser Familie kommst) kannst beurteilen was in einigen Wennigser "Betonköpfen" passieren wird wenn plötzlich eine Gruppe von Bikern das Samstagsmorgenchaos in Wennigsen durch eine Demo potenziert (wie ja im NBC Forum geworben wird) . Da haben dann plötzlich noch mehr Leute die "Hasskappe" auf und das Vorurteil der "wilden Mountainbiker aus Hannover" die "unseren Deister" kaputtmachen und jetzt noch in "unserer Hauptstr" demonstrieren und ein Verkerschaos in "unserem Dorf" verursachen.
glaubst du das das für uns Biker gut ist? Heitere Gelassenheit wird das meiner Meinung nach nicht auslösen. das kann sogar in Handgreiflichkeiten enden so emotionalisiert wie beide Parteien gerade sind.
Und in dem Spiel "haust du mein Schwein- hau ich dein Schwein" haben die Bauern einige hundert Jahre mehr Berufserfahrung.

Ich plädiere hier an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich für "heitere Gelassenheit"
Das ist meiner Meinung nach die einzige "Waffe" die wir zur Zeit haben.

Bis bald im Wald 
Schappi


----------



## könni__ (7. April 2008)

wenn die diese aktion unter Umweltschutz verstehen haben wir bald keinen wald mehr! Die Sprünge sind jetzt zwar kaputt, aber auch ihr Wald. 
Das mit dem Wild ist zwar richtig, aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind dürften dann auch keine Wanderer und Waldarbeiter und Hunde in die "Schongebiete".(Ausser natürlich mit der G-klasse zum Tiere morden aber vielleicht ja jetzt mit Schalldämpfer damit die armen Kreaturen nicht gestört werden ;-))
Mit ihrem Bagger haben "die" uns so richtig gezeigt wer den länsten und den Stärksten hat! Gut gemacht! Schade um den schönen Wald, so etwas nennt man in Fachkreisen Kolateralschaden, und ist bei solchen Feldzügen leider nicht zu vermeiden.  
Nur, liebe Baggerfahrer, habe ich gestern schon wieder einen Neuen Trail gefunden und wenn ihr den mit eurem Kettenfahrzeug  zerstört werden wieder neue da sein!
Und ich dachte mit denen kann man reden lol


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. April 2008)

( ich schreibe als nichtjurist , dies nur mal vorab )

wie wäre denn folgende these: 

durch jahrelange duldung ist ein nutzungsrecht entstanden.
durch die jetzt erfolgte mutwillige zerstörung der bauten , bzw, der trails 
und die dauerhafte schädigung des waldbodens ist ein größerer schaden entstanden.
könnte man(n) nicht die "mutwilligen zerstörer" anzeigen auf grund der jahrelangen duldung und zur wiederherrichtung gerichtlich zwingen ?

wie gesagt, bin kein jurist, aber der gedanke und der dann folgende artikel in der zeitung würde mich zum herzlichen lachen verleiten 

@ taxi : du als alter rechtverdreher, wär da nix machbar ?

oder auch nur ne anzeige wg. baumfällung , vandalismus oder zerstörung der natur ?

das wär doch der bringer schlechthin . 
vllt. auch auf den jugendaspekt eingehen usw.


----------



## mastercremaster (7. April 2008)

wie sauber der artikel inner zeitung recherchiert ist, zeigt nachfolgender link der region hannover, in welchem niedersachsens NATURSCHUTZGEBIETE!!!eingezeichnet sind....  

http://www.nlwkn.niedersachsen.de/master.jsp?C=11806612&L=20&I=5231158&D=0

der große deister bei barsinghausen und wennigsen entspricht nach paragraph
24 NNatG den Vorgaben eines NSG nicht.
OH mann, lieber redakteur FRANK HERMANN, setzen 6!


----------



## exto (7. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ( ich schreibe als nichtjurist , dies nur mal vorab )
> 
> wie wäre denn folgende these:
> 
> ...



So rein juristisch würd ich sagen: "a bisserl wos geht ollaweil"   Aber was soll's? Das wär' n bisschen wie "Möschndrohtzaun".

1. Könni hat recht, es wird immer einen Trail mehr geben als es Bagger gibt.
2. Vielleicht sollte man diese Saison einfach die Pausensnacs mal in nem anderen Gebirglein einnehmen.
3. Ich werd ab jetzt jeden Grünrock, den ich treffe sowas von nett anlächeln und grüßen. Besser kann man die Burschen net ärgern. 

Diskussionen sind da eh zwecklos. Guckst du:


----------



## exto (7. April 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> So what!?



Was willst du bei dem fiesen Wetter sonst machen...


----------



## exto (7. April 2008)

Einer geht noch:

*WENNIGSEN/DEISTER*:Wie uns unser Undercover-Hinterwaldreporter Mister "H" aktuell berichtet, spielen sich zur Zeit im dunklen Deister dramatische Szenen ab. 
Nachdem die örtliche Waldrettungsaktivistengruppe unter Einsatz aller Kräfte und diverser geistiger Getränke die umweltzerstörenden Machwerke gefährlich verwirrter, randständiger Irrer dem Erdboden gleich gemacht haben, nutzt das undankbare Freiwild die Ermattung seiner selbstlosen Retter schamlos aus.
Einer der räudigen Rotröcke konnte in flagranti abgelichtet werden, als er einem entkräftet dahingesunkenen Forstgenossen den letzten Proviant aus dem hirschledernen Beutel entwendete.





Ob der heldenhafte Waldschützer inzwischen von den mit schwerem Gerät ausgerüsteten Suchtruppen gerettet werden konnte ist nicht bekannt.
Wir werden weiter berichten...


----------



## schappi (7. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Was willst du bei dem fiesen Wetter sonst machen...



Spocht machen!
ich gehe jetzt mit meiner Liebsten zum Spinning.
Muss nach dem DK mein Punktekonto eh auffüllen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (7. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Spocht machen!



HahaHA!! Lustich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Einer geht noch:
> 
> *WENNIGSEN/DEISTER*:Wie uns unser Undercover-Hinterwaldreporter Mister "H" aktuell berichtet, spielen sich zur Zeit im dunklen Deister dramatische Szenen ab.
> Nachdem die örtliche Waldrettungsaktivistengruppe unter Einsatz aller Kräfte und diverser geistiger Getränke die umweltzerstörenden Machwerke gefährlich verwirrter, randständiger Irrer dem Erdboden gleich gemacht haben, nutzt das undankbare Freiwild die Ermattung seiner selbstlosen Retter schamlos aus.
> ...



Exto,
nimmst du irgendwelche Medikamente zur Unterdrückung der Schmerzen im Sprunggelenk und Knie?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (7. April 2008)

Das du mir ständig irgendwelchen Drogenkonsum unterstellst, macht mich schon ein bisschen betroffen...


----------



## nippelspanner (7. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> 3. Ich werd ab jetzt jeden Grünrock, den ich treffe sowas von nett anlächeln und grüßen. Besser kann man die Burschen net ärgern.


Ich will ja nicht schlauschnacken, aber Feindbilder sind z. T. auch bei uns hartnäckig/eingefahren. Die Jungs, die die Trails abgerissen haben sind lt. Zeitungsbericht Mitglieder der Forstgenossen (= oft Bauern mit Waldteil) das hat nichts mit Förstern oder Jägern zu tun. Das sind 3 verschiedene Paar Schuhe!


----------



## exto (7. April 2008)

Na ja, zumindest eine gewisse Interessenüberschneidung ist ja gegeben, oder? Zumindest gibt es massive wirtschaftliche Zusammenhänge zwischen Wald (sei er nun im Besitz von genossenschaftlich organisierten Bauern oder -durch "den Förster" vertreten- in öffentlichen Besitz) und Jagd.
Wenn man sich mal informiert, welches Geld mit der Vergabe von Jagdrechten zu machen ist, wird schnell klar, dass es nicht mal nötig ist, das Wild real zu stören, sondern schon der "Verdacht", es könne in einem Revier zu Abwanderungen kommen zu nem sehr realen Wertverlust führen kann. 
Sehr verständlich, dass man sich (als Waldbesitzer) da aufregt. 

Was mich auf die Palme bringt, ist das elende "Wir wollen doch alle nur das Beste für die Umwelt Gesülze". Warum sagt nicht jeder, was sein Interesse ist:

Der Biker will durch den Wald shredden. 
Der Jäger irgendwas abknallen.
Der Forstgenosse (bzw. das Land Niedersachsen) will dafür die Kohle vom Jäger.

So einfach wäre das alles, wenn nicht jede dieser drei Ansichten in letzter Konsequenz illegal wäre, weil der Wald nämlich per Gesetz "zum Wohle aller" dienen sollte. Also müsste man sich einigen.

Wenn allerdings die Herren (und ein Paar Damen) sich mit Camouparka, Rangerhut und aufgepflanster Mistgabel präsentieren, zeugt das von wenig Interesse an Einigung. 

Vieleicht bringt das "in einen Topf werfen" den ein oder anderen dazu sich von solchen seltsamen Gestalten zu distanzieren. Funktioniert doch andersrum auch: Ich hab auch was dagegen in die "eyvollkrassbehindert" Truppe eingeordnet zu werden...




Aaaargh.... wird schonwieder zu ernst hier!!!


----------



## Niggels (7. April 2008)

Ich würd sagen, die haben sich ein schönes Eigentor geschossen...

Grüße Niggels


----------



## Loni (7. April 2008)

so so,
jetzt hab ich ja rausgefunden, warum der Deisterfred einsam und verlassen ist. hier seid ihr alle. 

Ich muss ja nicht alles wiederholen, was hier schon steht.. -nur n bisl.. 
Fakt ist, dass niemand alles zerstören kann, was man befahren kann und es ist ja nun auch Tatsache, dass es hier soooooooo viele schöne Gegenden gibt, in denen man prima biken kann. Hinter dem Deister hört es doch gar nicht mehr auf, vor sich hinzuhügeln und dann gibt's im Solling, der so weit ja nun auch nicht ist, sogar noch offiziell ausgeschilderte Trails -eine Menge- und geführte Touren. 
also können wir getrost die anderen zahlreichen Möglichkeiten nutzen, dabei lernen wir neue Wege, Herausforderungen und Biker kennen und diese Gegend erst richtig zu schätzen. 
uns wird bestimmt nicht langweilig -auch ohne bzw. mit weniger Sprüngen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (7. April 2008)

Eines steht fest, ich schiesse den letzten Jäger.


----------



## exto (7. April 2008)

Niggels schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, die haben sich ein schönes Eigentor geschossen...
> 
> Grüße Niggels



Dann pass ma auf, dass die symphatische Jungs nicht zu euch rüber kommen  
Sieht gut aus in deinem Album. Rechts am Waldrand der fette Kicker???


----------



## Niggels (7. April 2008)

hehe 
Ne das ist der Drop ohne Querbretter... Zu dem Gap im Fotoalbum fehlt noch die Landung. Die haben wir nich mehr geschafft. Bins allerdings schon gesprungen... geht auch so 

Grüße


----------



## exto (7. April 2008)

Niggels schrieb:


> hehe
> Ne das ist der Drop ohne Querbretter...



Da kommt man vom Gap aber nicht in einem Zug hin, oder???


----------



## MasterAss (7. April 2008)

Kommt doch in den Hildesheimer Wald  Da ist noch zu wenig los


----------



## Niggels (7. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Da kommt man vom Gap aber nicht in einem Zug hin, oder???



Doch Doch. Das sieht n bisschen verzogen aus. Man muss zwar schon ne kleine Kurve fahrn, die aber nicht den Radius hat, wies auf dem Bild aussieht


----------



## Danno (7. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Danno,
> du als alter Wennigser (ich vermute auch das du aus einer alteingesessenen Wennigser Familie kommst) kannst beurteilen was in einigen Wennigser "Betonköpfen" passieren wird wenn plötzlich eine Gruppe von Bikern das Samstagsmorgenchaos in Wennigsen durch eine Demo potenziert (wie ja im NBC Forum geworben wird) . Da haben dann plötzlich noch mehr Leute die "Hasskappe" auf und das Vorurteil der "wilden Mountainbiker aus Hannover" die "unseren Deister" kaputtmachen und jetzt noch in "unserer Hauptstr" demonstrieren und ein Verkerschaos in "unserem Dorf" verursachen.
> glaubst du das das für uns Biker gut ist? Heitere Gelassenheit wird das meiner Meinung nach nicht auslösen. das kann sogar in Handgreiflichkeiten enden so emotionalisiert wie beide Parteien gerade sind.
> Und in dem Spiel "haust du mein Schwein- hau ich dein Schwein" haben die Bauern einige hundert Jahre mehr Berufserfahrung.
> ...



Ja ich bin alter Wennigser und meine Vorfahren ebenfalls 
Hier aufem Land geht das alles ein bisschen anders ab. Diese Straßendemo bzw. eher das Lahmlegen des Verkehrs, würde hier eher das "Rowdy und Inkompente Verhalten " unterstreichen. Auch Unterschriften sammeln ist sinnlos, da die meisten alt Wennigser eh auf den Meinungen von den Bauernforst leuten hören. Ich bekomme auch immer zu hören " du bist ja uach dabei " oder " ich würde an eurer stelle mal aufpassen, dass es keine anzeige gibt."
Und der Deister ist kein Naturschutzgebiet sondern ein Landschaftsschutzgebiet..lt.Presse.

Also irgendwie denen jetzt in form von einer DEMO oder einer fiesen aktion paroli zu bieten, wäre schwachsinnig, weil das völlig falsch aufgegriffen wird. Man könnten höchsten friedlich Demonstrieren ( vor dem rathaus) mit dem hintergedanken uns jetzt endlich einen platz zum Fahren anzubieten.
Aber Lahmlegen des Straßenverkehrs oder ähnliches wäre schwachsinnig. Das würde AUF JEDENFALL nach hinten losgehen..aber gewaltig.
Leider wird noch nicht gesehen, welches Potential in sportlicher und freizeitgestalender Hinsicht im Deister bzw. in Wennigsen steckt.
Das geld liegt auf der straße..man muss es halt nur finden.


----------



## exto (7. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Kommt doch in den Hildesheimer Wald  Da ist noch zu wenig los



Wenn das deine Bewerbung als Trailguide ist, herzlich gern!


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. April 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Hinter dem Deister hört es doch gar nicht mehr auf, vor sich hinzuhügeln und dann gibt's im Solling, der so weit ja nun auch nicht ist, sogar noch offiziell ausgeschilderte Trails -eine Menge- und geführte Touren.
> also können wir getrost die anderen zahlreichen Möglichkeiten nutzen, dabei lernen wir neue Wege, Herausforderungen und Biker kennen und diese Gegend erst richtig zu schätzen.
> uns wird bestimmt nicht langweilig -auch ohne bzw. mit weniger Sprüngen.



darum geht es doch garnicht. nur um in den solling , harz , ith oder sonstwo hinzukommen, wird wieder ein auto benötigt, was zu erneuter umweltverschmutzung führt. 
der deister ist für alle  d a s  perfekte naherholungsgebiet. auch fremdenverkehrspolitisch wäre ne ganze menge rauszuholen aus der geschichte. andere gebiete , wie im vogler/solling machen es vor. 
nur die deisteranreiner sind anscheinend zu blöd.

auch der annaturm wird es merken, wenn auf einmal die biker wegbleiben. 
dann haben sie es geschafft, und der deister gehört wieder den wanderern.


----------



## schappi (7. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Das du mir ständig irgendwelchen Drogenkonsum unterstellst, macht mich schon ein bisschen betroffen...



(Schappi kehrt zurück vom Spocht mit seiner Liebsten, Serotonin durchflutet ihn wohlig er verströmt heitere Gelassenheit)

Nun mein lieber Exto,
die Gestaltung deiner Beiträge gab mir Grund zu der Annahme, daß dein Arzt dir ein Medikament zur Bekämpfung deiner Schmerzen im Sprunggelenk verordnet haben könnte.

Ohmm
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> darum geht es doch garnicht. nur um in den solling , harz , ith oder sonstwo hinzukommen, wird wieder ein auto benötigt, was zu erneuter umweltverschmutzung führt.
> der deister ist für alle  d a s  perfekte naherholungsgebiet. auch fremdenverkehrspolitisch wäre ne ganze menge rauszuholen aus der geschichte. andere gebiete , wie im vogler/solling machen es vor.
> nur die deisteranreiner sind anscheinend zu blöd.
> 
> ...



"Forst"-man(n) kann ja mal folgendes durch seinen Abakus schicken. Lt. HAZ Artikel auf BC-North gibt es in Hannover eine "Szene" von ca. 1.000 MTB Fahrern. Das MTB-Einzugsgebiet des Deisters erstreckt sich wie wir alle wissen auf eine Radius von ca. 150 km (OS, HH, BI, BS, WOB, PE, CE) so daß weit mehr als 1.000 Deisterfreunde zusammenkommen.

Teil 1: Nach bekannten Statistiken berichtet jeder Unzufriedene seinen Unmut mind. 7 anderen !
Teil 2: Jeder der mit der Aktion im Vorfeld zum 1. Tag des Deisters (Dem offiziellen Werbesonntag für das Naherholungsgebiet Deister) unzufrieden ist oder davon gehört hat überlegt sich 2x seine Euros nach Wennigsen zu tragen. Den Schaden hat die, nicht gerade mit Kundschaft verwöhnte lokale Wirtschaft (Tanke, Radladen, Supermarkt, Eisdiele, Kneipe, Drogeriemarkt) und das arg gebeutelte Stadtsäckel. Der Wirt am Annaturm wird auch weniger Euros zählen können, weil der Nordmannsturm und die Bantorfer Höhe richtig aufholen.

Also - wie Niggels es schon in einem Satz zusammengefaßt hatte = EIGENTOR !

PS: Welche Höchstgeschwindigkeit gilt für PKW im Deister ?
Auf welchen Wegen dürfen die fahren ?
Wie erkennen ich, welcher PKW im Wald fahren darf ?


----------



## rot+wild (7. April 2008)

Nordmannsturm ist eh geiler!!!!!!!


----------



## Acki (8. April 2008)

Mein wiederholter Appell an alle trail-liebenden lautet:

*FAHRT DIE TRAILS EINFACH WEITER UND RÄUMT AB UND ZU MAL EINEN AST BEISEITE !!!*

Schließlich wurde nur für neue Bauten mit juristischen Mitteln "gedroht".
Wie gesagt, lasse ich mich durch solch einen Kindergarten nicht aus dem Deister verbannen.

Wissend, dass es rechtlich falsch ist  - ich denke, ein so großer Wald ist nach gesundem Menschenverstand für alle gleichermaßen da !!
Und da lasse ich den Vergleich mit dem eigenen privaten Garten auch nicht gelten. Das ist nämlich eine ganz andere Größenordnung und verletzt auch keine Intimsphäre.
In Deutschland ist es leider so, dass man sich seine Freiheiten einfach selbst nehmen muss. Andernfalls ist nämlich fast alles irgendwie eingeschränkt.

NEHMT Euch also eure rechtmäßige Freiheit !!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. April 2008)

Danke für diesen geilen Fred!
Exto, deine Beiträge sind genial, komm grad vor Lachen nich ins Bett.
Demo oder sowas machen wir nich, würd sagen wir fahren einfach Fahrrad!


----------



## MasterAss (8. April 2008)

Bei schönem Wetter und Gelegenheit herzlich gern! (Bin grad bis 31.7 nur sporadisch zu Hause...)


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. April 2008)

leserbrief aus dem calenberger teil :


----------



## exto (9. April 2008)

4 members only...


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. April 2008)

jetzt in meiner fotogalerie :

danke slaine, ich hab´s irgendwie nicht rübergezogen bekommen


----------



## slaine (9. April 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (9. April 2008)

.


----------



## Brook (10. April 2008)

Hier ein weiterer Artikel vom 10.04 aus der HAZ - Calenberger Teil:

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=N5gWcRs29Hc0jVK.JPG


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. April 2008)

wie sieht's eigentlich auf der springer seite aus. wem gehört dort der wald ?


----------



## exto (10. April 2008)

Was mich (mal wieder) enttäuscht, sind weder die verhärteten Fronten (normal), noch die Sturheit der Biker und der Waldbesitzer (irgendwie verständlich), sondern der nahezu unglaubliche, an Zynismus grenzende Dilletantismus der "Redakteure" der HAZ!
Nachdem sie durch Ton und Aufmachung ihres letzten Artikels das Feuer noch richtig angeheizt haben - ich denke um sich bei der (vermeintlich) dumpf-wütenden Calenberger Bevölkerung auflagensteigernd anzubiedern - rudern sie nun lahm*rschig zurück, weil sie irgendwie bemerkt haben, dass es auch aufgeschlossenere Menschen in der Region gibt.

Tut mir leid, wenn das wieder nicht diplomatisch war, aber ich finde, schlechte Journaille gefährdet die Gesellschaft!!! Hier haben wir - neben vielen anderen - ein Paradebeispiel...


----------



## schappi (10. April 2008)

Exto,

die beiden Artikel sind von 2 verschiedenen Journalisten!


----------



## Dieselwiesel (10. April 2008)

Seht es mal so.
Ihr habt jetzt jede Menge neues Baumaterial für neue Trails 

Nein, Spaß beiseite.
Hier wurde ganz klar verpennt sich VOR dem Bau der Trails mit dem Förster/Eigentümer kurzzuschließen.
Ich wäre auch nicht glücklich wenn wildfremde Leute ungefragt meinen Garten umgraben würden.

Die Förster/Eigentümer sind ganz offensichtlich auch nicht glücklich wo und wie und in welchem Ausmaß ihr eure Trails gebaut habt.

Es bringt nicht sehr viel "Bitte, Bitte" zu sagen wenn bereits Förster/Eigentümer stark verärgert wurden, das ganze schon Publik gemacht wurde und die Förster/Eigentümer zudem noch das Recht auf ihrer Seite haben.

Ist doch ganz klar das sie sich jetzt nicht sonderlich Kompromissbereit geben. Schließlich haben sie alle Trümpfe in der Hand. 

Man sollte den werten Leute jedoch klar machen das sich die Biker mangels Ausweichmöglichkeiten nicht vertreiben lassen. Und bevor das ganze noch mehr ausufert muss ein Fleckchen Wald gefunden werden auf dem sich die Biker (in Maßen) austoben können.

Auch sollte man den werten Herren klar machen das Biker eine nicht zu unterschätzende touristische Einnahmequelle darstellen.
Das, verbunden mit einem Stück Wald, schön gebauten und ordentlich gewarteten Trails und einer Geschäftsidee könnte die Kassen ordentlich klingeln lassen.
Geld regiert die Welt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (10. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto,
> 
> die beiden Artikel sind von 2 verschiedenen Journalisten!



Der eine dumm-reißerisch (Bild für ganz Arme), der andere mehr als dünn. Armes Deutschland...


----------



## schappi (10. April 2008)

Exto 
ich beobachte an dir ein Phänomen, das sich mit zunehmendem Alter (auch bei mir) einstellt:
mann wird toleranter gegenüber Fehlern Anderer
aber gleichzeitig viel intolleranter gegenüber Dummheit

Gute Besserung und viel Spass am Sonntag (dir ist wirklich nicht zu helfen)
Schappi


----------



## hülemüll (10. April 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Auch sollte man den werten Herren klar machen das Biker eine nicht zu unterschätzende touristische Einnahmequelle darstellen.
> Das, verbunden mit einem Stück Wald, schön gebauten und ordentlich gewarteten Trails und einer Geschäftsidee könnte die Kassen ordentlich klingeln lassen.
> Geld regiert die Welt.....



ich hätte eine idee! die "werten herren" könnten mit ihren treckern einen shuttleservice einrichten. dann würde der waldboden nur noch in eine richtung von bikern befahren werden...


----------



## rot+wild (10. April 2008)

Angepisst waren die Waldbesitzer doch erst richtig, NACHDEM das Baumaterial gestohlen und verbaut worden ist! Das ist ja nun mal Fakt, da gibt es nichts zu beschönigen.
Ich glaube ein Notstromaggregat ist auch noch vom Mögebierstollen gestohlen worden:kotz: 
Da haben 3 oder 4 Leutchen mal ganze Arbeit geleistet und vielen Anderen den Spaß verdorben! 

Na, schönen Dank auch von hier aus!


----------



## Felix89 (10. April 2008)

wenn ihr wirklich so viele seid, die da fahren, wieso schließt ihr euch nicht zu einem verein o.ä. zusammen? 

das würde doch mit sicherheit besser in der öffentlichkeit rüberkommen, als ein haufen "unkontrollierbarer, anonymer waldbuddler". 
förster oder eigentümer können die lage besser einschätzen. sie hätten ansprechpartner falls ihnen etwas gänzlich gegen den strich geht. 
es wird dann natürlich vernünftig gebaut und bestimmte regeln eingehalten, keine bäume gefällt (will hier niemanden anklagen, weiß nicht wie eure bauwerke aussahen, aber sowas gibts ja auch).

es sind ja anscheinend auch viele aus hannover dabei. hannover hat bestimmt ne menge großer sportvereine, die ohne probleme ne neue untergruppe erschaffen können.

oder sehe ich da was falsch?

ich komme im sommer zu euch an den deister und würde es echt schade finden dort auch nicht vernünftig fahren zu können. dann kann ich auch hier aufm flachland bleiben


----------



## MasterAss (11. April 2008)

Ich kann mich auch nur nochmal wiederholen:

Ich kann die Waldbesitzer verstehen. Naturbelassene Trails würden es auch tun, vor allem weil Otto-Normal-Biker es kaum Sprünge oder der gleichen an den Gaps vollzieht.

Für die Fraktion der Downhiller und Buddler  würde eine Langzeitlösung a la Dieselwiesel mit Sicherheit das Beste sein.

Ich würde mich auch aufregen wenn auf meinem Stück Wald einfach wild herumgebuddelt und gebastelt wird für den gewissen Kick bergab!

Das Journalistische dahinter steht allerdings auf einem anderen Blatt und ist bescheiden gelaufen.

Leider hat der Förster nix zu sagen, so dass man einen Kompromiss hätte schließen können. Der Zug mit den Waldbesitzern ist nun abgefahren, denn das Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen und hinterher will es dann immer keiner gewesen sein.

Wenn man dort illegal Strecken baut (was rechtlich so nunmal leider ist) und die einem hinterher weggenommen werden, darf man nicht schreien, denn eigentlich hat es vorher einem ja noch nicht mal gehört.

So, Ende & aus. Meine Einladung für Hildesheimer Wald für Tourenbiker mit Hang zu Naturtrails steht 

Das Naturbelassene Trails das Beste sind, sieht man auch eindrucksvoll im Harz, besonders im Oberharz, welches ja bekanntlich Naturschutzgebiet ist!


----------



## schappi (11. April 2008)

@Master Ass
wir werden auf dein Angebot zurückkommen!
wir bleiben in Kontakt.
Das war auch das motto von unserem letzten DK auf naturbelassenen Trails um den Deister.
Ich verstehe aber auch die Rampenbauer und deren Frust. Die werden überall vertrieben. Auch diese Leute brauchen eine heimat!
Das sind viel jüngere aus Hannover denen das FR einen echte Passion ist und die dadurch ein sehr sinnvolles und gesunder (abgesehen von Stürzen) Hobby haben. Und jetzt werden sie wieder von den Etablierten vertrieben.
das die frustriert sind und eine Wut auf unser System aufbauen ist mir sehr verständlich  und für mich gesellschaftspolitisch ein Problem.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (11. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Und jetzt werden sie wieder von den Etablierten vertrieben.
> das die frustriert sind und eine Wut auf unser System aufbauen ist mir sehr verständlich  und für mich gesellschaftspolitisch ein Problem.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Vielleicht haben die Herren "Landjunker" der Gesellschaft ja sogar einen großen Dienst erwiesen.

Junge Leute mit Wut im Bauch und Ideen im Kopf sind es, die uns voran bringen. Wenn alle ständig heiter und gelassen wären, würden wir immer noch alle auf Bäumen hocken und uns am A**** kratzen.

Heitere Gelassenheit ist also das Privileg der Älteren, die ihren Beitrag zur Weiterentwicklung der Menschheit entweder schon geleistet haben oder eh nix mehr auf die Reihe kriegen (da sind wir ja milde).

Danken wir also den "Etablierten", dass sie sich und ihr System mit ihrer "ich hab den Längeren - Aktion" so gekonnt in Frage gestellt haben...

So, da ich ja unbestreitbar auch n alter Sack bin, steig ich mal aus der Diskussion aus. Falls mich jemand bei nem Rückfall erwischt: Kopfnuss !!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2008)

Da denkt man, alles ist geschrieben und schlägt Sonntag entspannt die "Deister aktuell" und finden ein bekanntes Foto nebst Text.
Erst dachte ich:"Naja, die schreiben Konserven der Weltpresse nochmal in IHr Käseblatt"
Aber dann habe ich gelesen.

Hier der Artikel mit dem bekannten Foto und dem textlichen Beleg, dass es um wirtschaftliche Belange ging.







Geil, während ich hier schreibe haben sich 9 Leute schon das Foto in meinem Album angeschaut und einer sogar kommentiert obwohl es da erst 10 Minuten drin ist.
Bevor ich das hier abgeschickt hatte


----------



## Surtre (16. April 2008)

Zum letzten Absatz: Welche ausgewiesenen Trails? Habe ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dueckr (16. April 2008)

Mit solchen Aktionen provozieren die doch eher, dass neue Strecken "erschlossen" werden.

Eigentlich hatte sich doch alles eingependelt auf den bekannten Strecken.

Na ja, wo's um Geld geht!!!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. April 2008)

Der Artikel und Bild in #76 sind Spitze, ein Käseblatt auf dem Weg zur Titanic. 
Jetzt darf ich auch mal:
Na, nicht um Geld. Ein paar Pfade mehr oder weniger stören das Holz beim wachsen nicht. Es ist eher das Vergnügen einiger, die, damit es schön ruhig bleibt, Rentner, Frauen und Kinder arbeiten lassen, ohne Steuerkarte und ohne Schutzkleidung gemäß der zuständigen Berufsgenossenschaft, wohl möglich noch ohne Zahlung des Tariflohns, am Wochenenden für 'ne warme Suppe neben 'nem Kasten Lindner.


----------



## exto (16. April 2008)

Das eigentliche Problem in eurer Gegend scheinen die absolut unfähigen Journalisten zu sein. Ich muss mal nachsehen, ob "Dilletantismus an der Schreibmaschine" nicht ein Straftatbestand ist.  

Der Schreiberling, der es (wohl aus einem letzten Rest funktionierender Selbstreflexion heraus) nicht mal übers Herz bringt, (voll-)namentlich in Erscheinung zu treten, irrt nicht nur in der Annahme, dass es sich bei dem strittigen Gebiet um ein Naturschutzgebiet handelt, sondern hat sich offensichtlich nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, das von ihm stümperhaft zitierte "Niedersächsische Waldgesetez" mal in Augenschein zu nehmen.

Herr oder Frau "jh", wenn sie hier mitlesen (und ich hoffe, sie oder wenigstens einer der Beteiligten tut dies), dann halten sie sich doch bitte mal vor Augen, dass sie einen gesellschaftlichen Auftrag haben, der (unter Anderem) darin besteht, die Bevölkerung objektiv über die Vorgänge in ihrem Umfeld zu informieren. Es gab Zeiten, da sind Kollegen von ihnen für dieses Ideal gestorben! Wenn das, was sie hier verzapfen nicht einfach dumm ist (schlimm genug), sieht es verdammt nach Lobbyismus aus. Der ganze Artikel liest sich wie ein Dankesschreiben für eine nette Zahlung oder  irgendwelche anderen Nettigkeiten. So oder so: Setzen, sechs !!!

Also noch mal: 

Es handelt sich nicht um ein Naturschutzgebiet!
Die Betretungsrechte von Privatwald sind genauestens geregelt! (in § 23 NWaldLG)
*Nirgends* ist von "befestigten Wegen" die Rede sondern von "tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen"!
Auch Privatwald ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit Privatsphäre oder was auch immer, denn Wald ist qua Definition "freie Landschaft" und:"Jeder Mensch darf die freie Landschaft betreten und sich dort erholen" (§ 23 NWaldLG)

Wie wär's, wenn zumindest auf Biker Seite mal ein bisschen in dem Regelwerk geschmökert würde? 

Mann, mann, mann, lasst euch doch nicht alle ver*******rn!!! Wenn ich das Gewiggel hier und im benachbarten (Benther-)Fred so lese, kann ich nicht fassen, wie sich eine solche Menge von Leuten von einer alteingesessenen, augenscheinlich leicht andegenerierten Landbesitzerkaste so gängeln lassen kann  

Wenn der große Vorsitzende, Herr Noltensmeyer juristische Konsequenzen ankündigt, hat er vielleicht ein Paar nette Phantasien von steineklopfenden Bikern in Konzentrations... oh, Entschuldigung, Arbeitslagern, aber wenig Ahnung von der tatsächlichen Gesetzeslage.

Falls er's mal testen will: Meine ladungsfähige Adresse gibt's hier auf Wunsch per PN...


----------



## ROC (17. April 2008)

Es ist wirklich zum KOTZEN!
Wenn ich solche Leutchen schon sehe...
Naja, nach Regen kommt Sonnenschein
Wir haben hier auch ständig solche Fälle

Gruss ROC


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. April 2008)

kann man denn hier nix mit der DIMB erreichen ?


----------



## schappi (17. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn der große Vorsitzende, Herr Noltensmeyer juristische Konsequenzen ankündigt, hat er vielleicht ein Paar nette Phantasien von steineklopfenden Bikern in Konzentrations... oh, Entschuldigung, Arbeitslagern, aber wenig Ahnung von der tatsächlichen Gesetzeslage.
> 
> Falls er's mal testen will: Meine ladungsfähige Adresse gibt's hier auf Wunsch per PN...



Exto,
wir beide kennen da einen Anwalt in Barsinghausen, der selber biked. Von dem kannst du dich ja dann vertreten lassen.
Du als Bewohner des befreundeten Auslands hast da gut Lästern, aber du gehst auch hart an die Grenze.
nicht das  nächste Woche im Deister an allen Bäumen dein Gesicht prangt mit der Unterschrift : "wer kennt diesen Mann, sachdienliche Hinweise gesucht".
Leute die mit Mistgabeln im Wald spazierengehen und mit 200PS Schleppern "Naturschutz" im aufgeweichten Waldboden betreiben wie auf obigen Bildern zu sehen kann man einiges Zutrauen.

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. April 2008)

na ganz klasse.
was glauben die was die damit erreichen????

Ok, dann setzten wir uns jetzt wieder alle vor unsere Playstadions und verblöden gammelnder Weise in unseren Zimmern, anstatt draußen an der frischen Luft Sport zu treiben.

Mir fehlen die Worte


----------



## Neartheabyss (17. April 2008)

naja wenn ich mir die vögel auf dem foto anschaue bekomme ich das kotzen, schaut aus wie hein von der werft mit familie, total die hinterwäldler. daher auch die veralteten ansichten und die negative einstellung allem neuen gegenüber


----------



## DonBongo (17. April 2008)

Hab den Artikel in der Deister-Leine gelesen und mir erst nix weiter dabei gedacht, weil ich ohnehin extrem selten in Wennigsen rumgurke. War dann aber mit meinem Kumpel unterwegs und haben erstmal ein paar von der sorte Biker getroffen, die regelmässig die Trails genutzt haben (wahren nicht Wenige). Die haben mich übrigens auf diese Seite gestoßen. Im vergleich von dem Bericht der Zeitung und dem von Betroffenen liegen echt Welten. Aber vor allem: Was wollen die damit eigentlich erreichen???
Ich hab es ja selbst erlebt, dass wenn es in Wennigsen keine Möglichkeiten mehr gibt, auf andere Regionen vom Deister ausgewichen wird. Also: Die ganze Aktion der Forstgesellschaft war für die Katz. Die können nur an einer Stelle rumschaufeln und wenn sie andere Trails entdecken und da die Trecker buddeln lassen, ist irgendwo anders wieder was am laufen. Kein grund zur Panik, der Deister ist groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. April 2008)

Leute
schaut euch das mal an!
http://www.orschlurch.de/video/downhill.html
Vieleicht sind ein paar Ideen für die Zukunft drin?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Bogeyman (17. April 2008)

wenn du solche Shores in den Deister zimmerst wird sich Herr N. bestimmt freuen 
Dann rückt der beim nächsten Mal mit Panzern in den Wald ein.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. April 2008)

Hinzu kommt auch Wirtschaftliche Teil.
Es kommen viele Biker aus vielen Ecken Norddeutschlands etc in Deister. Und nicht alle haben ihre Lunchpakete dabei.
Der nette Imbiss oben am Annaturm wird es bestimmt Finanziel merken das die Trail nicht mehr fahrbar sind. Oder auch die Döner und Pizzabuden im Umkreis. Aber daran denkt ja auch wieder keiner.

Boah ist das arm. Habe mir eben mal die Bilder angeschaut. 
Ich finde überhaupt nicht das wir da irgendwas kaputt machen.
Und wenn, das ist ein Bruchteil des Waldgebietes. Wir weiten die Trails ja nicht imens aus. Wir bleiben ja immer auf den kleinen schmalen Wegen. Unmittelbar daneben bleibt ja alles unangetastet.


----------



## Power Bike (18. April 2008)

Ich glaube, unsere Freunde haben einfach ein vollkommen gespaltenes Verhältnis zu Bergen. Nicht umsonst die neue Kampagne "Innovatives Niedersachsen", hier die allerneueste Version!


----------



## schappi (18. April 2008)

Klasse Idee,
Das sollte man in Wennigsen plakatieren!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## DonBongo (18. April 2008)

@exto: Ich bin leider nicht ganz so bewandert in solchen Sachen, weshalb ich auch mal fragen wollte, ob sich das 'betreten und erholen' auch auf Rampen bezieht. Wenn ja, dann ist die Sache eindeutig und die Forstgenossenschaft hat gegen das Gesetz verstoßen. Hoffen wir mal alle, dass das der Fall ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (18. April 2008)

DonBongo schrieb:


> @exto: Ich bin leider nicht ganz so bewandert in solchen Sachen, weshalb ich auch mal fragen wollte, ob sich das 'betreten und erholen' auch auf Rampen bezieht. Wenn ja, dann ist die Sache eindeutig und die Forstgenossenschaft hat gegen das Gesetz verstoßen. Hoffen wir mal alle, dass das der Fall ist.



Hier der Paragraph 23 des Niedersächsischen Waldgesetztes:

Betreten der freien Landschaft
§ 23
Recht zum Betreten
(1) Jeder Mensch darf die freie Landschaft (§ 2 Abs. 1) betreten und sich dort erholen.
(2) Nicht betreten werden dürfen
1. Waldkulturen, Walddickungen, Waldbaumschulen sowie Flächen, auf denen Holz eingeschlagen wird,
2. Äcker in der Zeit vom Beginn ihrer Bestellung bis zum Ende der Ernte und
3. Wiesen während der Aufwuchszeit und Weiden während der Aufwuchs- oder Weidezeit.
(3) Betreten im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ist das Begehen, das Fahren in den Fällen des § 25 Abs. 1 und das
Reiten.
§ 24
Begehen
Das Begehen schließt das Skilaufen, das nicht durch Motorkraft oder Zugtiere bewirkte Schlittenfahren
und das Benutzen von Krankenfahrstühlen ohne Motorkraft ein.
§ 25
Fahren
(1) 1Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf
tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. 2Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit
Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten
Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege,
Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37).
(2) 1Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen
Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. 2Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von
zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. 3Das Fahren mit den
in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (18. April 2008)

Hier noch die Ordnungswidrigkeiten:

§ 42
Ordnungswidrigkeiten
(1) 1Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig Wald ohne die nach § 8 Abs. 1 und 2 Satz
1 erforderliche Genehmigung in Flächen mit einer anderen Nutzungsart umwandelt oder ihn zu diesem Zweck
kahl schlägt, rodet oder auf sonstige Weise beseitigt. 2Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu
25 000 Euro geahndet werden.
(2) 1Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig unbefugt
1. entgegen § 23 Abs. 2
a) eine Waldkultur, Walddickung, Waldbaumschule oder eine Fläche, auf der Holz eingeschlagen wird,
b) einen Acker in der Zeit vom Beginn der Bestellung bis zum Ende der Ernte oder
c) eine Wiese oder Weide während der Aufwuchszeit
betritt;
2. über die Gestattung nach § 25 Abs. 1 Satz 1 hinaus mit einem Krankenfahrstuhl mit Motorkraft oder mit
einem Fahrrad in der freien Landschaft außerhalb von Wegen fährt;
3. entgegen § 25 Abs. 2 Satz 1 mit einem Kraftfahrzeug oder einem von Zugtieren gezogenen Fuhrwerk oder
Schlitten außerhalb der Fahrwege fährt;
4. über die Gestattung nach § 26 Abs. 1 hinaus in der freien Landschaft reitet;
5. entgegen einer Verordnung nach § 26 Abs. 2 ohne amtliches Kennzeichen reitet, soweit die Verordnung auf
diese Bußgeldvorschrift verweist;
6. entgegen § 27 im Wald oder in der übrigen freien Landschaft zeltet oder einen Wohnwagen oder ein
Wohnmobil aufstellt oder sich darin aufhält;
7. ein Grundstück entgegen einem rechtmäßigen oder von der Waldbehörde genehmigten Verbot nach § 31
betritt.
2Nicht ordnungswidrig ist das Verhalten in den Fällen des Satzes 1 Nrn. 1 bis 4 und 6, wenn eine weiter gehende
Gestattung der Waldbesitzenden oder sonstigen Grundbesitzenden gemäß § 28 erteilt worden ist, in den Fällen
des § 27 jedoch nur, wenn sich die Gestattung in den Grenzen des § 28 Satz 2 hält.
(3) Ordnungswidrig handelt auch, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
1. entgegen § 33 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 Buchst. a nicht dafür sorgt, dass ein seiner Aufsicht unterstehender Hund in der
freien Landschaft nicht streunt oder wildert;
2. entgegen § 33 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 Buchst. b nicht dafür sorgt, dass ein seiner Aufsicht unterstehender Hund in der
freien Landschaft in der Zeit vom 1. April bis zum 15. Juli an der Leine geführt wird;
3. entgegen § 33 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 ein Koppel- oder Wildgattertor oder eine Vorrichtung, die zur Sperrung von
Eingängen in eingefriedete Grundstücke oder Wegen dient, nachdem er sie geöffnet hat, nicht wieder
schließt;
4. entgegen § 33 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 eigenes Vieh oder anvertrautes Vieh außerhalb eingefriedeter Grundstücke nicht
beaufsichtigt oder sichert;
5. dem Gebot einer Verordnung nach § 33 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Nr. 1 über das Anleinen von Hunden zuwiderhandelt,
soweit die Verordnung auf diese Bußgeldvorschrift verweist;
6. entgegen § 34 Nr. 1 einen Baum, eine Hecke, eine Wallhecke, einen Strauch, Pflanzen oder Früchte ohne
vernünftigen Grund beschädigt;
7. entgegen § 34 Nr. 2 einen Feld- oder Waldweg oder eine dazugehörende Einrichtung beschädigt oder ihre
Benutzung erheblich erschwert;
8. entgegen § 34 Nr. 3 einen Wegweiser, ein Hinweisschild, eine Einfriedung, ein Geländer, einen
elektrischen Zaun, eine Vorrichtung, die zum Schutz von Bäumen dient, oder eine Vorrichtung, die zur
Sperrung eines Weges oder eines Eingangs in ein eingefriedetes Grundstück dient oder zur Verhütung von
Unglücksfällen aufgestellt ist, wegnimmt, umwirft, beschädigt oder unkenntlich, unwirksam oder
unbrauchbar macht;
9. entgegen § 34 Nr. 4 die Stamm-, Stoß- oder Losnummer oder ein entsprechendes Zeichen an einem
stehenden oder gefällten Stamm oder an einem aufgeschichteten Stoß von Holz, einem anderen
Walderzeugnis oder an Torf zerstört, unkenntlich macht, nachmacht oder verändert;
10. entgegen § 34 Nr. 5 aufgeschichtete forstwirtschaftliche Erzeugnisse umwirft, verstreut, vom Standort
entfernt oder deren Stützen wegnimmt;
11. entgegen § 34 Nr. 6 zur Bewässerung eines Grundstücks dienendes Wasser ableitet;
12. entgegen § 34 Nr. 7 einen Graben, einen Wall, eine Rinne oder eine andere zur Ableitung oder Zuleitung
von Wasser oder zur Beregnung des Grundstücks dienende Anlage beschädigt, beseitigt oder in einer ihre
Funktion beeinträchtigenden Weise verändert;
13. entgegen § 35 Abs. 1, auch in Verbindung mit einer Verordnung nach § 35 Abs. 4 Nr. 2, in Wald, Moor
oder Heide oder in gefährlicher Nähe davon ein Feuer anzündet oder raucht;
14. entgegen § 35 Abs. 3 Satz 1 ein Feuer, das er in Wald, Moor, Heide oder in gefährlicher Nähe davon
angezündet hat, nicht überwacht;
15. entgegen § 35 Abs. 3 Satz 2 in Wald, Moor und Heide oder in gefährlicher Nähe davon einen brennenden
oder glimmenden Gegenstand wegwirft;
16. dem Verbot einer Verordnung nach § 35 Abs. 4 Nr. 1 oder 3 zuwiderhandelt, soweit die Verordnung für
bestimmte Tatbestände auf diese Bußgeldvorschrift verweist.
(4) Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach den Absätzen 2 und 3 können mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 5 000 Euro
geahndet werden.


----------



## Felix89 (18. April 2008)

Waldkultur, Walddickung, Waldbaumschule = Wald?

oder gibt es da noch eine andere teilmenge?


----------



## schappi (18. April 2008)

Hier noch der §34
Da erhebt sich die Frage ob der Grabweg, wie schon sein Name sagt ein tatsächlicher öffentlicher Weg ist und ob seine Zerstörung (ich meine  den Weg des Grabweges nicht die Rampen) nicht gegen §34 des Waldgesetzes verstößt


§ 34
Verbote zum Schutz vor Schäden
Es ist in der freien Landschaft verboten, unbefugt
1. Bäume, Hecken, Wallhecken, Sträucher, Pflanzen und Früchte ohne vernünftigen Grund zu beschädigen,
2. Feld- und Waldwege und die dazugehörenden Einrichtungen zu beschädigen oder ihre Benutzung erheblich
zu erschweren,
3. Wegweiser, Hinweisschilder, Einfriedungen, Geländer und elektrische Zäune, Vorrichtungen, die zum
Schutz von Bäumen dienen, sowie Vorrichtungen, die zur Sperrung von Eingängen in eingefriedete
Grundstücke oder Wegen dienen oder zur Verhütung von Unfällen aufgestellt sind, wegzunehmen,
umzuwerfen, zu beschädigen, unkenntlich, unwirksam oder unbrauchbar zu machen,
4. Stamm-, Stoß- oder Losnummern sowie entsprechende Zeichen an stehenden oder gefällten Stämmen und
an aufgeschichteten Stößen von Holz oder anderen Walderzeugnissen sowie an Torf zu zerstören,
unkenntlich zu machen, nachzumachen oder zu verändern,
5. aufgeschichtete forstwirtschaftliche Erzeugnisse zu betreten, umzuwerfen, zu verstreuen, vom Standort zu
entfernen oder deren Stützen wegzunehmen,
6. zur Bewässerung eines Grundstücks dienendes Wasser abzuleiten und
7. Gräben, Wälle, Rinnen oder andere zur Ableitung oder Zuleitung von Wasser oder zur Beregnung dienende
Anlagen zu beseitigen, zu beschädigen oder in einer ihre Funktion beeinträchtigenden Weise zu verändern


----------



## DonBongo (18. April 2008)

cool. danke für die paragraphen, schnappi. jetzt kann ich mir mal selbst ein bild von der gesetzeslage machen


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. April 2008)

hallo schappi, 
ohne jetzt die ganzen paragraphen gelesen zu haben, 
dürfen wir dort fahren oder nicht ?

klär mich mal auf


----------



## schappi (18. April 2008)

Felix89 schrieb:


> Waldkultur, Walddickung, Waldbaumschule = Wald?
> 
> oder gibt es da noch eine andere teilmenge?



Nein Mein Lieber,
da gibt es große Unterschiede.
Hier noch einen Link zum Niedersächsischen Waldgesetz, das den Wald definiert.
wenn du dir die Zeit nimmts und es genau liest wirst du feststellen das es den Wald als Erholungsraum für alle definiert und den Waldnutzern große Rechte einräumt und nicht nur den paar "bewaffneten Spaziergängern"

http://cdl.niedersachsen.de/blob/images/C8354368_L20.pdf


----------



## schappi (18. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi,
> ohne jetzt die ganzen paragraphen gelesen zu haben,
> dürfen wir dort fahren oder nicht ?
> 
> klär mich mal auf



Hallo Hoerman
wir haben einen gemeinsamen Bikerfreund der mehr von der Juristerei versteht als ich und der der klaren Meinung ist, daß der Grabweg ein tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg ist, da:

er schon seit Jahren besteht.
von vielen Personen regelmäßig benutzt wird 
als Weg zu erkennen ist

und daher darf er nach §25 mit Fahrrädern benutzt werden darf

Gruß
schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. April 2008)

und wie sieht es mit der wiederherstellung aus ? 
können die "zerstörer" nicht zur rechenschaft gezogen werden und zur 
wiederherstellung gezwungen werden ?

denn nach §34 :
Verbote zum Schutz vor Schäden
Es ist in der freien Landschaft verboten, unbefugt
1. Bäume, Hecken, Wallhecken, Sträucher, Pflanzen und Früchte ohne vernünftigen Grund zu beschädigen,
2. Feld- und Waldwege und die dazugehörenden Einrichtungen zu beschädigen oder ihre Benutzung erheblich
zu erschweren,

ist doch absatz 1 und 2 gegeben.
die "genossen" haben gesunde bäume gefällt und vorhandene wege vorsätzlich zerstört. 
ausserdem natürliche erdhügel oder sprünge mutwillig zerstört.


----------



## ROC (18. April 2008)

^^LOL...
zwing ma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (18. April 2008)

Wie immer kann man nicht "einfach so" die Frage nach Recht oder Unrecht beantworten! So funktioniert Rechtsprechung einfach nicht. 
Im (von Schappi z.T. zitierten) NWaldLG sind eben die Spielregeln festgelegt. Jeder, der mitspielt sollte die Regeln zumindest kennen, damit ihm nicht irgend ein Horst Schlämmer für Arme oder so'n aufgeblasener Landjunker seine Meinung aufdrängen kann.

Mein Tipp: 

Mal ne Stunde oder zwei in die Lektüre des Gesetzen investieren!!!

Dann kann man gaaanz entspannt die Trails absurfen und jedem, der freundlich fragt, genauso entspannt den Perso zur Feststellung der Personalien reichen.  Für den Fall, dass nicht freundlich gefragt, sondern die Mistforke zur untersreichung der Meinung eingesetzt wird, gibt's ne Menge weitere Lektüre (mal googeln...)  

Know your rights !!!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (18. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Es ist in der freien Landschaft verboten, unbefugt
> 1. Bäume, Hecken, Wallhecken, Sträucher, Pflanzen und Früchte ohne vernünftigen Grund zu beschädigen,



Hallo,

laut niedersächsischer Naturschutzverordnung dürfen Bäume nach dem 15. März nicht gefällt werden, es sei denn, sie befinden sich innerhalb geschlossener Wohnbebauung.

Jetzt kommt mein Halb-oder Nichtwissen:

inwieweit hat das auch im Wald Gültigkeit? 

Wobei es hier keine Rolle spielt, ob der Wald privat ist oder nicht. Wenn ich Recht habe, liegt hier ein klarer Verstoss vor und das wird nicht billig...


----------



## Felix89 (18. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Nein Mein Lieber,
> da gibt es große Unterschiede.
> Hier noch einen Link zum Niedersächsischen Waldgesetz, das den Wald definiert.
> wenn du dir die Zeit nimmts und es genau liest wirst du feststellen das es den Wald als Erholungsraum für alle definiert und den Waldnutzern große Rechte einräumt und nicht nur den paar "bewaffneten Spaziergängern"
> ...



danke, aber so meinte ich das nicht.

es ging nicht darum, ob das alles das gleiche ist, sondern ob ein wald wie der deister nur aus diesen 3 teilen besteht, womit dann ja das recht des betretens usw. nicht gegeben wäre, oder ob es neben diesen 3 gruppen noch eine vierte gruppe gibt, nenn ich sie willkürlich mal "trailbauwald ", für ebend diese gesetzt der freien landschaft gelten.

wenn wie im ersten teil beschrieben ein wald nur aus "Waldkulturen oder Walddickungen oder Waldbaumschulen oder Flächen, auf denen Holz eingeschlagen wird" besteht, weil is in deutschland garkeine ander Waldform gibt, haben die ganzen paragraphen keine wirkung, weil, wie in §23 (2) schon beschrieben, gar kein betreten gestattet ist. 

würde mich in deutschland auch nicht wundern....


P.S. weiß zwar nicht, ob die rechtliche schiene der opimale weg ist, aber interssant ist es schon


----------



## schappi (18. April 2008)

Nein Felix,
Waldkulturen, Walddickungen und Waldbaumschulen machen nur einen Kleinen teil des Waldes aus.
Der Grabweg liegt in einem Teil des Waldes der hochstämmiger "Nutzwald" ist und zu keinem der 3 verbotenen Waldarten zählt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (18. April 2008)

Felix89 schrieb:


> P.S. weiß zwar nicht, ob die rechtliche schiene der opimale weg ist, aber interssant ist es schon



Es ist sicherlich Dummfug, den Waldbesitzern jetzt mit Anzeigen zu kommen (obwohl da durchaus die ein oder andere Ordnungswiedrigkeit im Spiel gewesen sein könnte - auf beiden Seiten -). Aber der Rechtslage nicht ganz ahnungslos gegenüber zu stehen kann im Falle einer Konfrontation zu mehr Gelassenheit führen.

Und es wird klar: Trails fahren ist nicht verboten, Trails bauen - und zerstören - schon!


----------



## Dieselwiesel (18. April 2008)

Am Hilfreichsten von allem wäre eine einflussreiche Lobby.

Dort führt nur ein Weg hin.
Und zwar der zusammenschluß möglichst vieler Biker in einem Verein.


----------



## schappi (18. April 2008)

Ich empfehle jedem Biker sich das Waldgesetz runterzuladen es auszudrucken und es immer im Rucksack zu haben.
Wenn sich dann so ein Mensch im Hermann Löns Gedächnissanzug in den Weg stellt und Behauptungen aufstellt zieht man es in Ruhe aus dem Rucksack und schlägt dann gemeinsam nach ob die aufgestellten Behauptungen auch haltbar sind.
Was mein Ihr wie das wirkt!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (18. April 2008)

Was macht der Deutsche, wenn er einen anderen Deutschen trifft?

Er haut ihm auf's Maul, veklagt ihn oder die Beiden gründen einen Verein ...


----------



## schappi (18. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Was macht der Deutsche, wenn er einen anderen Deutschen trifft?
> 
> Er haut ihm auf's Maul, veklagt ihn oder die Beiden gründen einen Verein ...



Exto
hast du noch große Schmerzen im Knöchel?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. April 2008)

http://www.dimb.de/services/idl-do.php?f=1&k=886de7da40d7df81ac49dfa92076cc59

einmal lesen, und dann holen wir die schaufeln raus. 

oder wollen wir uns gleich die trecker ausleihen *lach *


----------



## Slidger (18. April 2008)

Hey,

mist, wenn ich meine Rechte mitnehme, dann weiss der Andere vielleicht, dass ich nicht mit 70km/h den Weg hätte runterfahren dürfen....
Alles isso verzwickt.
Nicht erwischen lassen und den Anderen für schuldig erklären.


Bernd


----------



## Brook (19. April 2008)

Gestern standen im Übrigen an allen erdenklichen und möglichen Stellen im Deister Autos - die die Trails im Auge hatten. Ich selbst war joggend mit dem Hund "an der Leine" unterwegs ... hab keinen Biker gesehen ausser ein paar Studenten aus Hannover die ihre ersten Runden gedreht haben - diese erzählten mir nur später, man forderte sie auf - die Trails zu verlassen.

Aber passt echt auf, sonst gibts bald den ersten der ein Bußgeld zahlen soll - wegen "zu schnellem Fahren auf den Waldautobahnen"!

Muss ja alles nicht sein ....


----------



## ralu (19. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> ....
> Und es wird klar: Trails fahren ist nicht verboten, Trails bauen - und zerstören - schon!



... solange sie 2m überschreiten schon ;-) oder gilt das in dem besagten Bundesland nicht ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. April 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> Gestern standen im Übrigen an allen erdenklichen und möglichen Stellen im Deister Autos - die die Trails im Auge hatten. Ich selbst war joggend mit dem Hund "an der Leine" unterwegs ... hab keinen Biker gesehen ausser ein paar Studenten aus Hannover die ihre ersten Runden gedreht haben - diese erzählten mir nur später, man forderte sie auf - die Trails zu verlassen.
> 
> Aber passt echt auf, sonst gibts bald den ersten der ein Bußgeld zahlen soll - wegen "zu schnellem Fahren auf den Waldautobahnen"!
> 
> Muss ja alles nicht sein ....



ich hab mir grad mal das NWaldLG ausgedruckt. mach ja nachher ne kleine trailtour und jetzt bin ich ja auf jeden fall gerüstet 

mal schauen, ob sie mich nachher mit mistgabeln am weiterfahren hindern wollen.


----------



## schappi (19. April 2008)

ralu schrieb:


> ... solange sie 2m überschreiten schon ;-) oder gilt das in dem besagten Bundesland nicht ?


Mach dir mal die Mühe und lies in diesem Thread das Niedersächsische Waldgesetz.
Es gibt in Niedersachsen keine 2m Regel.
und das befahren von "Trampelfaden" als tatsächlich öffentliche Wege ist nach §25 erlaubt solange sie nicht durch Schonungen oder Wildschutzgebiete oder Waldbaumschulen führen :
§ 25
Fahren
(1) 1Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf
tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. 2Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit
Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten
Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege,
Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37).
(2) 1Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen
Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. 2Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von
zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. 3Das Fahren mit den
in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt.

Es gibt auch keine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung für den Wald.
Mann darf aber keinen Menschen oder Tiere durch seine Fahrweise gefährden!!!
Was einem als verantwortungsbewußtem Biker selbstverständlich sein sollet.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (19. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto
> hast du noch große Schmerzen im Knöchel?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Leider ja. Scheint irgendwie komplizierter zu sein. Montag nochmal zum Doc. Aber zu deiner eigentlichen Frage: Ich hab irgendwie ne Vereinsphobie mit allergischen Reaktionen. Da kriisch Pickel...

@ralu:

2 m Regel gibt's in NDS nicht.


----------



## schappi (19. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Leider ja. Scheint irgendwie komplizierter zu sein. Montag nochmal zum Doc. Aber zu deiner eigentlichen Frage: Ich hab irgendwie ne Vereinsphobie mit allergischen Reaktionen. Da kriisch Pickel...
> 
> @ralu:
> 
> 2 m Regel gibt's in NDS nicht.



Dann gute besserung und bis zum 2.Mai, ich freu mich schon
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> : Ich hab irgendwie ne Vereinsphobie mit allergischen Reaktionen. Da kriisch Pickel...



vorschlag : mach den 1. vorsitzenden, dann kannst du bestimmen, wer die pickel ausdrücken soll  . 

p.s. weiterhin gute besserung und ruinier an diesem wochenende nicht durch zuviel kuchen oder andere leckereien deine mühsam antrainierte figur. 

gruß auch an niggels

hoerman


----------



## exto (19. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...ruinier an diesem wochenende nicht durch zuviel kuchen oder andere leckereien deine mühsam antrainierte figur.
> 
> gruß auch an niggels
> 
> hoerman



Schon passiert. Hänge ja schon die ganze Woche frustriert zu Hause rum  

Grüße richte ich aus...

Viel Spass im Wald für euch ALLE


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. April 2008)

hab mir nochmal das NWaldLG zur hand genommen. 
wie sieht es denn mit §31 aus. 
können die uns nicht damit nen strich durch die rechnung machen ?


----------



## Dieselwiesel (19. April 2008)

LEUTE !!!
Fangt jetzt nicht an mit den Waldbesitzern offen über Paragraphen zu streiten!!!
Da zieht ihr den kürzeren und es haben letztlich alle drunter zu leiden!!!

Die Waldbesitzer:

1. haben eine Lobby
2. sind organisiert
3. haben sie das Recht eindeutig auf ihrer Seite

Mit persönlichem Kleinkrieg gegen die Waldbesitzer erreichen wir nur das absolute Gegenteil von dem was wir wollen.

Wenn die Waldbesitzer noch mehr verärgert werden oder wegen eines anderen Grundes ihren "Willen" nicht durchsetzten können dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis "Unbekannte" des Nachts Drahtseile über die Trails spannen!!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie ne Vereinsphobie mit allergischen Reaktionen. Da kriisch Pickel...



Hilfe naht. 

Clearasil

Wenn alle Biker Mitglied werden, sind *wir* die Lobby.


----------



## Wurmi89 (19. April 2008)

Moin 
ich bin hir neu und fahre auch noch nicht so lange dirt oder down hill
Ich war zwar erst eimal in wennigsen mit meinem kumpel (DonBongo) bei dem trail deswegen kenne ich ihn nicht so gut aber es ist trotzdem traurig das sie so was machen. 
Und vor allem haben sie ja noch nicht einmal einen vernünftiegen grund dafür das sie den trail abreißen.
Was ich auch noch blöd finde das sie keine kompromisse eingehen.
Aber naja die können ja sowiso nichts da gegen machen denn es werden ja schon wieder neue trails gebaut und das wird auch immer so weiter gehen.
Und dieses "scheiß" gelaber von dehnen das der wald ein funktionierendes "ökosystem" ist die machen dieses "ökosystem" eher mit ihren baggern und treckern kaputt als wir mit umweltfreundlichen Zweirädern! 
Hirmit noch mal ein ganz ganz goßen lob von mir an die erichter dieser rampen!!!! Ihr habt die echt stabil gebaut!!!


----------



## exto (19. April 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Clearasil
> 
> Wenn alle Biker Mitglied werden, sind *wir* die Lobby.



Geil  

Gab's aber schon mal. War glaub ich in Berlin, als Studenten die FDP überfluten wollten


----------



## Der B (23. April 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Hilfe naht.
> 
> Clearasil
> 
> Wenn alle Biker Mitglied werden, sind *wir* die Lobby.



LOL!

Ja, nen paar mehr Biker könnten da schon was reißen...  

Die JHV würde dann bestimmt sehr lustig werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slidger (25. April 2008)

Leserbrief aus der Calenberger Zeitung  vom 25.04.2008 von Eike Knoop aus Wennigsen


da ich die Beitrag nicht einscannen kann tippe ich das mal eben ab.

wer in der letzten Zeit einmal im Deister nahe Wennigsen gewesen ist, der wird wohl sofort in schallendes Gelächter ausbrechen, wenn ihm jemand erzählt, dass es sich hierbei um ein "schützenswertes Ökosystem" handelt. Der Wald sieht überall so aus, als hätten dort Dutzende Bomben eingeschlagen. Die riesigen Stapel an Baumstämmen zeugen jedoch von der wahren Ursache dieser Verwüstung. Natürlich hat der Orkan Kyrill seinen Teil dazu beigetragen. Das Ganze sieht aber eher wie ein industrieller Nutzwald aus. 
Die Harvestermaschinen haben knietiefe Furchen in den wohl so sensiblen Boden gepflügt und zum Abbau der lächerlichen Mountainbike-Rampen waren anscheinend Traktoren nötig, die erst den wirklichen Schaden anrichteten. Die illegalen Mountainbike-Wege waren im Vergleich wirklich unscheinbar. Da fragt man sich, wer hier der Natur Schaden zufügt.
Wanderer sollten wissen, dass sie meist durch ganz gesetzestreue Mountainbiker belästigt werden, die die offiziellen Forstwege zur Abfahrt nutzen. Die abseits der Wege fahrenden Sportler behelligen sie jedoch fast gar nicht. Ich habe schon oft erlebt, wie ach so anständige Radfahrer an Familien mit Kindern vorbei rücksichtslos berabrauschten. 
Ich denke, dass sich die Leute nicht durch solche fadenscheinigen Argumente aus dem Wald vertreiben lassen sollten. Hier steht wohl nur das ungestörte Jagdvergnügen im Vordergrund.

Zitat Ende

Irgendwelche Rechtschreibfehler sind von mir ergänzt worden um dem Artikel den letzten Pfiff zu geben.
Wer einen findet, bitte senden an [email protected]

MfG

Bernd


----------



## Dieselwiesel (26. April 2008)

Schöner Leserbrief, hoffentlich lesen ihn genügend Leute...


----------



## DonBongo (26. April 2008)

*Öchö* um ganz ehrlich zu sein... ich hab auch mal nen wanderer böse knapp überholt...


----------



## Slidger (26. April 2008)

*flööt...

dann sind wir schon zwei...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. April 2008)

Hat mir heute ein Freund mit in die Schule gebracht.
Sein Vater ist Förster 





Hm, man kann wohl nicht so viel erkennen. Ich schicks auch gerne per Mail weiter.-> PM.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. April 2008)

mails sind raus


----------



## summit (28. April 2008)

den Artikel in der Land & Forst gibts auch online:
http://www.landundforst.de/?redid=212046


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. April 2008)

Ah, gute Idee!


----------



## schappi (28. April 2008)

Das sit der Artikel:

Mountainbiker24.04.2008 | 15:52 
Biker-Rampen verÃ¤rgern Waldbesitzer
Der Wald ist ein Ort der Erholung â auch fÃ¼r Kinder und Jugendliche. Im Deister stÃ¶Ãt allerdings der nicht genehmigte Bau einer Mountainbike-Bahn, die von Jugendlichen aus dem gesamten norddeutschen Raum genutzt wird, auf den Unmut der Ã¶rtlichen Forstgenossen. 


Illegale Bauwerke: Auf dem WaldgelÃ¤nde seiner Forstgenossenschaft entdeckt Friedrich Noltemeyer immer wieder Sprungschanzen fÃ¼r Mountainbiker. Foto: 
Junge Menschen sollen raus in die Natur, anstatt viele Stunden am Tag in virtuellen Welten am Bildschirm zu verbringen. So sehen es viele, zunehmend besorgte Erwachsene â und diese Meinung teilt auch Friedrich Noltemeyer, Vorsitzender der Wennigsen-Argestorfer Forstgenossenschaft. âSolange die Jugendlichen mit ihren RÃ¤dern auf den befestigten Waldwegen bleiben, hat niemand etwas gegen ihre AktivitÃ¤ten". Was sich allerdings in dem Waldgebiet des Norddeisters abspielt, bringt den nachsichtigen Forstmann an seine Toleranzgrenze und stÃ¶Ãt bei vielen Waldbesitzern und Naturliebhabern auf UnverstÃ¤ndnis.

TrainingsmÃ¶glichkeiten sind rar
Der Deister gehÃ¶rt in Niedersachsen neben dem Solling und dem Harz zu den beliebtesten Zielen fÃ¼r GelÃ¤nderadfahrer. Doch fÃ¼r die Extremsportler unter ihnen sind die TrainingsmÃ¶glichkeiten in der Region rar, das weiÃ auch Bijan Roushanian, Kassenwart des Vereins âTeam Black Elite" aus Wettbergen. Richtig fahren heiÃt fÃ¼r ihn Ã¼ber Wurzeln und Steine kurven und meterweit fliegen. Um seine Disziplin, das Down-Hill-Fahren ausÃ¼ben zu kÃ¶nnen, besucht der 24-JÃ¤hrige die nÃ¤chstgelegensten Bike-Parks im Harz.
Die normalen Waldwege des Deisters genÃ¼gen den AnsprÃ¼chen der Extremsportler in der Regel nicht, doch nicht alle Fahrer weichen deshalb auf die entfernter gelegenen, offiziellen Strecken wie im Harz aus. Stattdessen errichten sie abseits der Waldwege Pisten mit waghalsig anmutenden Schanzen und Rampen aus Holz, Erde und Steinen. Die Existenz dieser Hindernisse spricht sich in der Biker-Szene schnell herum, vor allem Ã¼ber das Internet, weiÃ Forstmann Noltemeyer, der das Geschehen seit Jahren verfolgt. An den Wochenenden zieht es dann groÃe Gruppen von Mountainbikern in den Deister. âSie kommen von Ã¼berall her", berichtet Noltemeyer, âsogar aus Hamburg. Nur wenige Nutzer stammen dagegen aus der Region. 

Bei Fremdnutzung klare Regeln schaffen
In den sonst so beschaulichen Wald bringen die Treffen viel Unruhe, Tiere und Pflanzen werden gestÃ¶rt und beschÃ¤digt, zum Ãrger der Ã¶rtlichen Forstgenossen, an die sogar schon RegressansprÃ¼che der JÃ¤gerschaft gerichtet wurden.
Auch unter den Bikern sind die nicht genehmigten Bauwerke umstritten. WÃ¤hrend deren Bauherren in der Regel in keiner Vereinsliste auszumachen sind, haben sich viele vereinsmÃ¤Ãig organisierte Biker von den VorfÃ¤llen distanziert. Diese seien sich der Bedeutung von Haftungs- und Sicherheitsfragen wie auch der Umweltproblematik sehr wohl bewusst, sagt Noltemeyer, der stets den Kontakt zu den Jugendlichen gepflegt hat.
Waldbesitzer, die eine Fremdnutzung, wie die des Mountainbike-Fahrens zulassen mÃ¶chten, tun gut daran, eine offizielle Regelung, z.B. durch einen Gestattungsvertrag zu vereinbaren. Diese Ansicht vertrat Norbert Leben, Vorsitzender des Waldbesitzerverbandes Hannover, gegenÃ¼ber der LAND & FORST. Was Haftungsfragen und die Verkehrssicherungspflicht anbelange, so gingen die sogenannten waldtypischen Gefahren zwar stets zu Lasten des Besuchers. Zu beachten seien aber mÃ¶gliche Naturschutzrechte, die auf der FlÃ¤che liegen kÃ¶nnten. 
Die Konflikte zwischen den Waldbesitzern und den Mountainbikefahrern im Deister wurden in den vergangenen Jahren mehrmals beigelegt, indem mal die Waldbesitzer selbst, mal auch die verantwortlichen Jugendlichen die Hindernisse nach lÃ¤ngeren Debatten wieder zurÃ¼ckbauten. 
Doch die Ruhe bis zur Entstehung neuer Rampen und Schanzen wÃ¤hrte nie lange. Erst kÃ¼rzlich mussten die Waldbesitzer aus dem Dei-ster selbst wieder zu Spitzhacke und Schaufel greifen, nachdem eine PrÃ¼fkommission den Abbau der Holzgestelle, Erd- und SteinhÃ¼gel in dem nach PEFC-Richtlinien zertifizierten Wald angemahnt hatte.

Nach RÃ¼ckbau kehrt Ruhe ein
Besonders Ã¤rgerlich diesmal: Die Forstgenossen hatten sogar einen Diebstahl zu beklagen. Zum Bau ihrer Rampen entwendeten die Mountainbiker Material, das der Forstgenossenschaft Wennigsen-Argestorf gehÃ¶rte und am Unteren Deisterstollen lagerte, woraufhin die Waldbesitzer Strafanzeige gegenÃ¼ber Unbekannt erstatteten.
Vorerst herrscht wieder Stille im Deister-Forst â die Waldbesitzer hoffen, das Problem nun ein fÃ¼r allemal aus der Welt geschafft zu haben. Und falls nicht, sind sie entschlossen, die Kosten fÃ¼r neuerliche AbrÃ¤umarbeiten den Verantwortlichen â sofern diese auszumachen sind â in Rechnung zu stellen. 
Heidrun Mitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (28. April 2008)

Ich würde sagen: endlich mal ein anständiger Artikel.


----------



## schappi (28. April 2008)

Pefc Richtlineien:

Standards  Drucken  
Waldwirtschaft nach PEFC ist nachhaltig und naturnah. Und Nachhaltigkeit â so wie es die Rio-Nachfolgekonferenzen in Helsinki und Lissabon definierten â fordert neben Ã¶konomischem, auch Ã¶kologisches und soziales Handeln. FÃ¼r die Waldwirtschaft heiÃt das:

KahlschlÃ¤ge sind grundsÃ¤tzlich zu unterlassen 
Statt Monokulturen werden MischbestÃ¤nde aus standortgerechten Baumarten gefÃ¶rdert 
Pflanzenschutzmittel sind nur das wirklich letzte Mittel zur Rettung des Bestandes 
Forstmaschinen mÃ¼ssen ausgewiesene Gassen nutzen, um Bodenverdichtung so gering wie mÃ¶glich zu halten 
Maschinen dÃ¼rfen im Wald nur mit BioÃ¶len betrieben werden 
Auch Dienstleister mÃ¼ssen Ã¼ber ein anerkanntes Zertifikat verfÃ¼gen 
Totholz muss erhalten werden: zur Steigerung der Artenvielfalt und als Lebensraum 
WildbestÃ¤nde sind zur Sicherung der WaldverjÃ¼ngung anzupassen 
DÃ¼ngung darf nicht zur Ertragssteigerung eingesetzt werden 
Der Wald muss frei von gentechnisch verÃ¤nderten Organismen bleiben

http://www3.pefc.de/images/download/broschueren/pefc_standards.pdf
Irgendwie steht da nicht vom Mountainbikes drin


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. April 2008)

Also, ich weiß ja nich ob das ein anständiger Artikel is. Die Hälfte von dem was da drin steht is einfach gelogen, naja egal, ich fahr trotzdem Rad und zwar im WALD!


----------



## Acki (28. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> In den sonst so beschaulichen Wald bringen die Treffen viel Unruhe, Tiere und Pflanzen werden gestört und beschädigt, zum Ärger der örtlichen Forstgenossen, an die sogar schon *Regressansprüche der Jägerschaft *gerichtet wurden.



Ich denke hier zeigt sich ganz gut, um was es wirklich geht !

Das einzige Problem haben die Jäger, weil denen das Wild vielleicht nicht mehr direkt vor dem festinstallierten Hochsitz herum trippelt, wenn es seine Gewohnheiten durch einen Trail etwas ändert. Das ist für die Herren natürlich ein wenig ärgerlich, da das Abknallen der hübschen Tiere nicht mehr so komfortabel ist.
Alles andere wie Naturschutz, Bodenerrosion, Belästigen von anderen Waldbesuchern usw. sind doch nur vorgeschobene Argumente, um das Jagdvergnügen nach außen hin als notwendig und einzig zum Wohle des sogenannten "Ökosystems" darzustellen. Leider gibt es Leute, die sowas auch noch glauben.
Schaut euch doch mal den Wald in der Gegend an. Sieht der aus wie ein schützenswertes Ökosystem ? Im Moment gleicht er mehr einem Schlachtfeld.
Die Jäger zahlen eben Geld, wofür sie in den Wald ziehen und Tiere erlegen dürfen. Das ist etwa so ähnlich wie Golfen gehen, Schwimmen gehen oder in den Bikepark fahren. Man zahlt Geld und bekommt sein Vergnügen.
Ich kann natürlich verstehen, dass sie etwas verärgert sind, wenn das nicht mehr so sauber klappt.
Es gibt aber noch andere Leute, die im Wald etwas Spaß haben wollen. Das sind Wanderer und Biker !


----------



## Deleted 104857 (28. April 2008)

Leider hat in Deutschland so ziemlich jede Gruppe ihre Lobby, scheinbar nur wir nicht... 


...und wer es geil findet, durch den Wald zu schleichen und auf Tiere zu schiessen, hat sowieso nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.


----------



## Acki (28. April 2008)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Leider hat in Deutschland so ziemlich jede Gruppe ihre Lobby, scheinbar nur wir nicht...



Ja, das ist wirklich sehr schade !! Dafür sind wir nicht organisiert, was auch Vorteile hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (29. April 2008)

Leute, ich hab noch mal eine Frage ... was haltet ihr von einem erneuten Leserbrief - mit der BITTE an all die "Vatertagsfeierer", auf die Glasflaschen zu achten, den Müll und Dreck wenigstens zur Hälfte wieder selbst zu entsorgen ... und natürlich der BITTE an die Forst - auch an solch einem Tag ein Auge auf Wild, Natur und "UNSEREN" Deister zu werfen.

Der Artikel könnte / müsste allerdings dann morgen oder übermorgen in der Zeitung stehen.


----------



## Backfisch (29. April 2008)

Acki schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem haben die Jäger, weil denen das Wild vielleicht nicht mehr direkt vor dem festinstallierten Hochsitz herum trippelt, wenn es seine Gewohnheiten durch einen Trail etwas ändert. Das ist für die Herren natürlich ein wenig ärgerlich, da das Abknallen der hübschen Tiere nicht mehr so komfortabel ist....
> Die Jäger zahlen eben Geld, wofür sie in den Wald ziehen und Tiere erlegen dürfen. Das ist etwa so ähnlich wie Golfen gehen, Schwimmen gehen oder in den Bikepark fahren. Man zahlt Geld und bekommt sein Vergnügen.



Keine Ahnung von nix.

Aber jammern, wenn man Euch gegenüber Vorurteile hat.

Immer weiter so.


----------



## Acki (29. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung von nix.
> 
> Aber jammern, wenn man Euch gegenüber Vorurteile hat.
> 
> Immer weiter so.



Das ist ja eine recht hohle Phrase. Wo sind denn deine fachkundigen Argumente, Herr Oberlehrer ?
Anscheinend gehörst du auch zu denen, die den Forstpächtern ihre ehrenwerten Begründungen abkaufen, auch wenn diese mit der Realität wenig gemein haben. Man darf auch mal selbst die Augen auf machen und sich fragen, ob das alles so wahr ist, was einem erzählt wird.

Wer kann den ernsthaft glauben, dass so ein popeliger Trail mit ein paar Rampen aus totem Holz und Erde das Ökosystem Wald schädigt ?
Der Wald kann natürlich unterscheiden, welche Zerstörung gut für ihn ist und welche nicht ! Holzernte und die Autos der Forstmitarbeiter müssen dann wohl etwas Gutes sein. 
Und die Tiere werden wohl auch ganz bestimmt nicht den Deister verlassen. Die sind nämlich recht anpassungsfähig. 
An dieser Stelle muss ich auch nochmal betonen, dass die meisten Trails in Sichtweite zum Forstweg verlaufen.
So, und nun bitte ich um etwas kreativeres als so eine stereotype Aussage !


----------



## schappi (29. April 2008)

Hallo Acki
fakt ist, daß viel zu viele Tiere (wg zu weniger natürlicher Feinde) im Deister leben und daher große Schäden an Jungbäumen anrichten.
Wenn du den Artikel aus Wald und Forst gelesen hast dann steht da auch zwischen den Zeilen das sie angst haben das Pefc audit nicht zu bestehen und ads Label nicht zu bekommen, nicht weil es zu viele Mountainbiker gibt (die kommen in den Vergaberichtlinien nicht vor) sondern weil es zu viel Wild gibt:
*Wildbestände sind zur Sicherung der Waldverjüngung anzupassen *
Die Jäger schießen zu wenig Wild und argumentieren, daß sie nicht mehr Wild erlegen können : weil die Mountainbiker alles Wild vertreiben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. April 2008)

Dann sollten die Jäger vllt mal aufhören die Viecher im Winter zu füttern, dann würde es wohl nich so viel Wild geben. Ich bin der Meinung das die Natur so was ganz gut selber regelt, wenn nich genug zu Fressen da is gibs halt auch weniger Tiere. Hab selber im Schnee schon gesehn wie in einer Ballerschneise direkt vor nem Hochsitz jede Menge Futter gelegen hat, hat dann wohl auch noch den netten Effekt das die Tiere gern die Stelle wiederaufsuchen. 
Im Übrigen find ichs am übelsten Lecksteine auf Pfosten aufzustellen, damit die halbblinden und vom Jägermeister angesoffenen Rentner bzw Jagdsportler überhaupt noch was treffen.
Man sollte denen ein Schweizer Taschenmesser geben als Waffe, man sehen wie viel die dann erwischen, FEIGLINGE!


----------



## gnss (29. April 2008)

Du hast so viel Ahnung vom Jagen wie ein Jäger vom Radfahren. Und genau das ist das Problem.


----------



## schappi (29. April 2008)

Die Alternative ist das, wenn die Jäger es nicht schaffen wir versuchen die überzähligen Viecher zu überfahren, was allerdings nur auf Forstautobahnen (wg der höheren Geschwindigkeit ) gelingen wird.
aber wer will schon auf Forstautobahnenfahren.
Ich habe vor 2 Jahren mit meinem Crossrad auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ein Kaninchen im Feld erlegt. Aber das Tier war auch zu blöde für diese Welt. Während alle Kaninchen in den Busch sprangen hüpfte dieses aus dem Busch und genau in die Speichen des Hinterrades: Genickbruch!
Hattest du nicht neulich dieses Erlebniss mit den Wildschweinen?
Aber da hattest du wohl Angst um deine Vordergabel, was?


----------



## schappi (29. April 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Du hast so viel Ahnung vom Jagen wie ein Jäger vom Radfahren. Und genau das ist das Problem.



Du scheinst da ja richtig bewandert zu sein.
Dann klär uns doch mal über die Zusammenhänge auf, damit wir nicht so halbwissend daherreden müssen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## gnss (29. April 2008)

Der Schein trügt, aber frag einen Jäger, der wird dir sicher erklären können, was es mit den Futterplätzen, Lecksteinen und nicht vorhandenen natürlichen Feinden des Wildes auf sich hat. Vielleicht interessiert er sich im Gengzug für das Radfahren und kann beim nächsten Jägerstammtisch einiges richtigstellen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. April 2008)

Ok, ich lern immer gern was dazu, vllt kannst du mir ja zu Futterplätzen und Lecksteinen was erklären. Aber wer hat denn die natürlichen Feinde ausgerottet? Spaziergänger oder sogar Biker? Ok, is schon ne Weile her aber da hat man's wohl mit dem Jagdeifer etwas übertrieben, oder?
Ansonsten kennt ihr ja alle noch Bruno. Da verläuft sich mal ein Bär ein paar km, der komischerweise 2 Wochen lang nich gefangen werden kann, aber nachdem er zur Jagd freigegeben wurde war er 4 Stunden später tot, hmmh, da mach ich mir so meine Gedanken.
Genauso vor ein paar Monaten verläuft sich ein Wolf, rumms, Loch im Kopf. Das nenn ich geil auf Ballern, so nach dem Motto, ich wollt schon immer mal Großwildjäger werden, aber für Afrika reicht's halt nich.
Da ich öfter mit dem Bike unterwegs bin, seh ich auch öfter ma Rehe und Schwarzwild und bei aller Notwendigkeit das auch was übern Haufen geschossen werden muß, ich bin und bleib der Meinung, wer Bambi abknallt muß menschlich einen gewissen Prozentsatz ********* in sich haben, sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## könni__ (30. April 2008)

Wenn ihr schon mal auf einer Jagdmesse wart und gesehen habt was man als Jäger für Pauschalangebot buchen kann aber das ist nicht Thema. 
Die Jäger üben ihr Hobby halt schon immer im Wald aus und haben eine politisch mächtige Lobby, dagegen kommen ein paar "Fahrradfahrer in lustigen Kostümen nicht an". Evel mit Bruno hast du recht aber wir haben jetzt ja Bruno in niedlichen weiss! Bruno heist jetzt Flocke 
Jagd ist sich er notwendig aber es ist meiner Meinung kein "Sport" oder "Hobby" es sollte von Professionellen Jägern ausgführt werden. (aber das hilft uns im Deister auch nicht weiter)


----------



## schappi (30. April 2008)

Jäger als ballerwütige Sadisten darzustellen ist genau so kurz gesprungen
wie Biker als hirnlose waldzerstörende Raser hinzustellen
alles Vorurteile.
ein vernüftiger Dialog würde bestimmt helfen die gegenseitigen Vorurteile abzubauen.
Bloß wo und wie starten?
gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (30. April 2008)

Es geht doch eigendlich auch gar nicht um Jäger die sich beschweren weil sie nichts zu ballern bekommen...

Es ist doch eher das Ding: Dies ist mein Wald und dort bestimme ich wer rein darf!

Alles andere ist doch nur Vorgeschoben da für dieses Sandkasten gehabe keiner Verständnis hätte. Aber Naturschutz und Umsatzeinbusen klingen halt besser.


----------



## Christian_74 (30. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Jäg
> Bloß wo und wie starten?



Sich schlau machen, welche genaue Beeinträchtigungen durch der Benutzung der Trails durch MTB´ler entstehen.

Solange man nicht weiss, welches das Problem ist, kann man auch nicht agieren. Die Lösung kann nur durch eine Ausarbeitung beide Parteien entstehen. Der Jäger/Waldbesitzer muß sagen wo es ihm juckt und die Biker können dann sagen, mit welchen Änderungen/Lösungen sie entgegen kommen können.

Lösungen der Waldbesitzer sind unzufriedenstellend, weil sie nicht die Anforderungen des MTB entsprechen.
Lösungen von Biker gibt es keine, weil sie nicht wissen, was und warum überhaupt geändert werden soll.


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. Mai 2008)

Ich würde vorschlagen, das alle Biker auf den Mars auswandern. Ich habe gehört das es dort Berge gibt die bis zu 27.000 Meter hoch sind. Stellt euch das mal vor, ein 12 Stunden Downhill, super, oder. Dazu kommt noch weniger Gravitation, was ordentlich Airtime bedeutet, also 30 Meter Doubles sind kein Problem!
Kann mir jemand sagen wo mann wenigstens ein 30 Tage Visa bekommt, hat der Mars eine Botschaft in Deutschland?
Für sachdienliche Hinweise wär ich sehr empfänglich!!!


----------



## Brook (1. Mai 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, das alle Biker auf den Mars auswandern. Ich habe gehört das es dort Berge gibt die bis zu 27.000 Meter hoch sind. Stellt euch das mal vor, ein 12 Stunden Downhill, super, oder. Dazu kommt noch weniger Gravitation, was ordentlich Airtime bedeutet, also 30 Meter Doubles sind kein Problem!
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo mann wenigstens ein 30 Tage Visa bekommt, hat der Mars eine Botschaft in Deutschland?
> Für sachdienliche Hinweise wär ich sehr empfänglich!!!



Ich komm mit! Geht das hochkurbeln dann eigentlich auch leichter ... ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Mai 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> Ich komm mit! Geht das hochkurbeln dann eigentlich auch leichter ... ?



hochkurbeln ? da biste ja 2 tage unterwegs , wenn das mal reicht . eher schon 2 wochen. ich dachte da eher ans shuttlen


----------



## FlatterAugust (1. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ....
> ein vernüftiger Dialog würde bestimmt helfen die gegenseitigen Vorurteile abzubauen.
> gruß
> Schappi



Würde es dich sehr beleidigen, wenn ich sage, es hat den Anschein du glaubst das tatsächlich?  

Die Situation: "Die" sind der geifernde Köter hinter dem Zaun der SEIN Revier verteidigt, ihr/wir sind der "Eindringling Briefträger". Alle entscheidungsrelevanten Leute sind mehrheitlich hinter dem Zaun!

Warum also sollten die euch/uns ernst nehmen? 

Es gab doch Gespräche vor der Aktion *"Wersportgruppe Deisterwölfe räumt auf"*?! 
Hätte ich euch an diesem sonnigen und kalten Tag auf dem Parkplatz, und natürlich mit dem unvermeidlichem 'wir haben uns alle lieb' Foto , gesagt, was ich damals schon wusste, hättet ihr mich vermutlich zu poden geschriehen.
Diesen netten, freundlich lächelden älteren Herren können doch kein Wässerchen trüben. Wirklich? Allein die Tatsache, wie sie die desinformierende Presse vor ihren Karren zu spannen vermögen um die Bevölkerung über die Verhältnisse in IHREM Wald zu "informieren", sagt etwas anderes.

Während ihr/wir vergnüglich durch den Wald biken oder uns in Foren über die ORGANISIERTEN Waldbeherrscher aufregen, sitzen diese mit ihren ORGANISIERTEN politischen Spezi(e)s bei Wildschwein, Rehrücken und STEINHÄGER* zusammen und besprechen genüsslich, wie man das Betretungsrecht für Jedermann (ha, ha) des Waldes in Zukunft einschränken könnte. Siehe BW, 2/3 Meter Regelung.

Ohne Jäger kein Wild. Ahoi. 

* Steinhäger ist das Kerosin der Weidmänner.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (1. Mai 2008)

Ich frage mich warum ich mir bloß immer Sportarten aussuche die niemand haben will.....

-Rennräder werden von der Straße gehupt
-MTB's werden mit Mistgabeln aus dem Wald verscheucht 
-Jetski's sind auf den Flüssen Deutschlands ebenfalls ungeliebte Gäste


Alles was der jüngeren Generation Spaß macht ist verboten oder nicht gerne gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Mai 2008)

Flatteraugust, ich glaube da hast du vollkommen Recht, und deswegen werd ich einfach weiter biken, basta!
Dieselwiesel, wir leben halt in Deutschland wo eh schon zuviele Menschen wohnen, wovon die Hälfte auch noch vollkommen intollerant ist. Ich bin ja eh der Meinung, wenn Leute übereinander wohnen müssen, dann stimmt schon irgendwas nich!


----------



## paul.lahner (3. Mai 2008)

hallöle,

wir wollen mittwoch zu euch kommen,auf n deister rumsurfen....

sind die trails schon wieder befahrbar,hat da jemand aufgeräumt?

gruss paul.lahner


----------



## Dieselwiesel (3. Mai 2008)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> hallöle,
> 
> wir wollen mittwoch zu euch kommen,auf n deister rumsurfen....
> 
> ...




Kannst ruhig auch mal ein Stöckchen wegräumen....


----------



## paul.lahner (4. Mai 2008)

na klar kann ich auch was wegräumen.....allerdings kommen wir aus bremerhaven und sind nicht so oft bei euch.


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Mai 2008)

Das meiste sieht schon wieder ganz gut aus.


----------



## helm ab (7. Mai 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Flatteraugust, ich glaube da hast du vollkommen Recht, und deswegen werd ich einfach weiter biken, basta!
> Dieselwiesel, wir leben halt in Deutschland wo eh schon zuviele Menschen wohnen, wovon die Hälfte auch noch vollkommen intollerant ist. Ich bin ja eh der Meinung, wenn Leute übereinander wohnen müssen, dann stimmt schon irgendwas nich!


Genau. Und Du bist einer von den besonders toleranten, weil Du Alles ganz genau weißt.
Wieso ist bei einigen von Euch so viel hobbyanarchistischer Hohlsinn populär? Che hatte doch ein Motorrad und kein Fahrrad.

Wer von Euch kennt den Unterschied zwischen Forstgenossen (sind zugegebenermaßen etwas krass), Klosterforst und Staatsforst?
Jäger aus Klosterforst und Staatsforst stehen eher auf dem Standpunkt, gezielt Abfahrten direkt neben den Waldwegen zu tolerieren. Hat jemand von Euch Weltkennern jemals den Dialog mit dem klosterforstamt oder dem Staatsforstamt gesucht-kleiner Tipp: Wo sind denn mit welchem Aufwand die Trails zerstört worden? 
Jeder Beitrag, der hier im "der Wald gehört mir"-Stil erscheint, wird dazu beitragen, dass auch die Klosterforst und der Staatsforst mal aufräumen.
Übrigens- tolle Idee mit touristischem Gedankengut und der Umsatzsicherung des Annaturmes zu argumentieren, dummerweise egal, weil der Deister als Holz-Nutzgebiet ca. 1 Million Euro jährlich in die Kassen spült. 
Mein Vorschlag: Vernünftig argumentieren oder einfach ganz in Ruhe stressfrei und höflich weiterbiken und ab und an mal einen Ast aus dem weg räumen.
Nun bin auch ich zur Entgegennahme von Beschimpfungen treu des Forenmottos "Bist Du nicht für mich, bist Du gegen mich" bereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (7. Mai 2008)

helm ab" data-source="post: 4737255"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
helm ab schrieb:


> Nun bin auch ich zur Entgegennahme von Beschimpfungen treu des Forenmottos "Bist Du nicht für mich, bist Du gegen mich" bereit.



Hmmm...

...dann haben wir Biker ja mit den "Forst-Leuten" zumindest eines gemeinsam: Beide werden gern über einen Kamm geschoren. Na ja, da geteiltes Leid ja bekanntlich halbes Leid ist, kann's ja so schlimm nicht mehr sein.
Wenn du, was ich mir mal nach dem Inhalt deiner Beiträge zu schließen erlaube, aus der Forstszene kommst, hast du grad noch ne weitere Gemeinsamkeit geschaffen, nämlich in die polemische Ecke zu rutschen.

...einfach stressfrei weiterbiken... !? 

Zumindest mit Evel scheinst du ja inhaltlich einer Meinung zu sein. Wozu also noch mehr Gezicke...

P.S.: Wird eigentlich Zeit, dass dieser Fred mal in der Versenkung verschwindet...


----------



## 1Tintin (7. Mai 2008)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> na klar kann ich auch was wegräumen.....allerdings kommen wir aus bremerhaven und sind nicht so oft bei euch.



aus Fishtown, meine alte Heimat (köm ut Spaden, damals)

wann seit Ihr den heute da???


----------



## helm ab (7. Mai 2008)

@Exto:
Du hast recht. Ich komme aus der Forstszene. Zumindest wenn radfahren im Wald dazu gehört. Aber ernsthaft-ich habe Internet und halte auch mal ein Pläuschen mit den bösen Förstern.

Grundsätzlich hast Du aber nun wirklich recht, mir sind die Pferdchen durchgegangen. Ich werde mich wieder auf biken zum Frustabbauen beschränken. 
Tschüß


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Mai 2008)

@ helm ab. ...  du mußt dich nicht auf den frustabbau beim biken beschränken, du kannst auch gerne mal mit uns mitfahren. siehe den fred "biken im deister" . wir würden uns freuen . l.g. hoerman


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Mai 2008)

wie wärs mal mit ner kiste bier und vertretern von beiden seiten udn dann mal normal drüber sprechen?


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Mai 2008)

Komisch, wenn ich alles weiß, warum hab ich dann sonen langweiligen Job? Muß ich ma ernsthaft drüber nachdenken!
Wir hatten vor kurzem schon mal ein längeres Gespräch mit jemand vom Klosterforst und so ein netter Mensch war das auch nich grade.
Außerdem schreibste ja selber das die Forstgenossen komisch drauf sind, warum also das Gemecker?
Hast Recht, Exto, man könnte das Elend hier langsam mal beenden!
Grüße!


----------



## exto (7. Mai 2008)

Dann lasst uns mal n paar sinnfreie Beiträge in anderen Freds platzieren, damit das Ding hier mal auf Seite 2 verschwindet...


----------



## Quen (8. Mai 2008)

Moin,

ich denke hier ist alles gesagt - offensichtlich kehrt allgemein auch wieder Ruhe ein.

Bei Themen den Deister betreffend, nutzt bitte diesen Thread.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------

